# Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche



## drachen08 (17 Juli 2008)

Ich staunte nicht schlecht, als ich eine Rechnung von Streamarchiv in Höhe von 96,00Euro Jahresbeitrag erhielt,weitere 96,00€ Vorauszahlung für das nächste Jahr, wegen angeblicher Mitgliedschaft. Umgehend legte ich Widerspruch ein. Wenigen Tage später, folgten Drohungen. Rechnungsbetrag erhöhte sich auf 110,00€.

Nun, da nichts an die Öffentlichkeit soll, ist folgender Hinweis in der Mail: Dass das unerlaubte kopieren u. die Weitergabe nicht gestattet ist.
Weiter heißt es: Hätte man die Mail irrtümlich erhalten, solle der Abs. informiert und die Mail vernichtet werden.

Ich bin ein netter Mensch, habe ich die folgende Mail ohne Kommentar an die zurückgeschickt.:-D:-D:-D



> Sehr  geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sie  behaupten in Ihrer Mail, diese Anmeldung nicht getätigt zu haben. Da wir die IP  und das genaue Anmeldedatum mit Uhrzeit geloggt haben, werden wir Strafanzeige  wegen Betrug erstatten. Es hätte ja jemand Ihre Daten missbraucht, um sich zu  einem kostenpflichtigen Programm anzumelden. Wenn Sie eine eigene Anmeldung  ausschließen können, liegt diese Anzeige ja auch in Ihrem  Interesse!
> 
> ...




*Jetzt bin ich schon auf die nächste Folge gespannt, jedenfalls zahle ich keinen Cent.*


1)Die ABG - die ich mir inzwischen genauer angesehen habe. Kein seriöser Anbieter schreibt das diese jeweils am Anfang eines nächsten Monats geändert werden kann. 

Warum auch?


2) Hinweis auf Fernabsatz-Gesetz fehlt.


3) Der Aufbau ist geschickt gemacht d.h. großflächig angelegte erste Seite, aber demgegenüber recht klein gehaltene Preise und nichts von einem Vertragsabschluß.


4) Button für Eingabe der Mailadr...., wie dem auch sei, eine Mailadi allein ist kein Vertrag.


5) Klein gehalten zum Häkchen setzen der MÜLL-AGB.


6) IP- Anmerkung der Mail, Schwachsinn



Nun will ich solchen Leuten nicht noch wesentliche Fakten liefern, man kann ja nie wissen, wo die sich tummeln.
Ob Net24 oder Streamarchiv, ist dies eine fiese Masche Leute einzuschüchtern.


Als Neuling ist dies mein erster Beitrag und nun werde ich mich jeden Tag im Netz nach dubiosen Machenschaften umsehen.
Es wird Zeit, dass unsere Gesetzgeber schneller handeln und dem Treiben Einhalt gebietet, Abzockern - wie sie auch immer diese heißen, das Handwerk legt.
Menschen werden in Angst versetzt, so kann und darf es nicht weitergehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Als Neuling ist dies mein erster Beitrag und nun werde ich mich jeden Tag im Netz nach dubiosen Machenschaften umsehen.


Das wird aber wohl zu einem Fulltime-Job ausarten, wenn man bedenkt, was da alles an dubiosen Nutzlosseiten im Netz kreucht und fleucht. Und jeden Tag wird ein neues Briefkastenunternehmen gegründet, das auf die gleiche Art und Weise versucht, User mit "gratis" und "kostenlos" in die Falle zu locken.

Hier mal die aktuelle Liste der Verbraucherzentrale:
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf
(Die Tochterfirma des Betreibers von Streamarchiv ist übrigens auch drunter - der letzte Eintrag auf Seite 15)


----------



## drachen08 (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Obwohl ein Rentner selten Zeit hat , gönne ich mir diese im Netz Ausschau zuhalten, um evtl. wenigstens einigen Usern die Angst nehmen zu können, wie es der Zufall will. Mittlerweile gibt es einige Foren, die hilfreiche Auskünfte erteilen, aber wie gesagt, einige..., aber habe auch schon Panik gelesen.

Ja, Streamarchiv ist bereits auf der Liste


----------



## drachen08 (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Es gibt in den letzten Tagen immer mehr Fälle von dubioser [ edit] , darunter ist z.B. auch Streamarchiv/Net24.
Ich habe so eine dubiose und konfuse Rechnung und Mahnung erhalten, aber ich lasse mich nicht abzocken. Zahlungsaufforderung 96,00Euro zahlbar im für ein Jahr im Voraus und dann noch einmal im nächsten Jahr 96,00Euro.
Mit Drohung einer Anzeige usw... sind's jetzt 110Euro.
Ach was soll's, wird nicht die letzte Aufforderung und Drohung sein.

[ edit] 

Ich war doch nett, zweite Mail mit Drohung, ging an Abs. zurück. :-D:-D:-D


----------



## derLorenz (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo auch!
Also mir gings ganz genauso, hab heute die Mail von streamarchiv erhalten und soll 96 Euro zahlen. Ich hab die Seite bis jetzt nicht genutzt und zahle den Betrag ganz sicher nicht.

Ich wollt jetzt nur wissen wie ich mich eurer Meinung nach am Besten verhalten soll? Einfach nicht antworten, angeben ich hätte die Mail fälschlicherweise erhalten oder eine Mail zurückschreiben? Beziehungsweise würde ich mich sehr freuen zu hören wie das Ganze sich bei euch weiter entwickelt hat.

Ich will nur nichts falsch machen, denn natürlich gaaaanz zufällig haben diese Spaßvögel mir die Rechnung genau 15 Tage nach der 14-tägigen Widerrufsfrist geschickt.

Im Vorraus schon mal Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## Wembley (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

1) Das lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Das schauen:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Zur Frage, wie man, allgemein gesehen, reagieren kann:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## derLorenz (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Vielen, vielen Dank für die kompetente und vor allem verdammt schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## drachen08 (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



drachen08 schrieb:


> [......]
> Dannach wird wieder eine Mahnung und Drohung kommen, ignorieren, kommt die zweite Mail - würde ich diese ohne Kommentar an die Abzocker zurücksenden.
> Alles sichern was kommt, auch die AGB und erste Seite der Page.
> 
> ...



Edit ist OK. .

Viele Hinweise kann man im Netz nachlesen, auch das die bereits auf folgender Liste stehen: [.....]


----------



## HugoB (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ich bin nun auch auf diese [................]  "gelinkt" worden. Sogar ne  renommierte  PC-Player Test Seite  verlinkt an die [......]  ääh "Streamarchiv".

Man denkt nichts böses, weil auch der Link "Hier auch Info-Material im PDF-Format" auf nichts kostenpflichtiges ahnen lässt.
Diese AGB von denen sind wirklich "leicht" schwachsinnig.
Ich habe in der Frist per E-Mail widerrufen, und bekam E-Mail zurück , das die ungültig wäre, weil ich eine Leistung erhalten hätte...
Hab zurück gemailt, das sie sich irren... Ich glaub nicht , das mir wirklich ne Forderung zustellen....
Und wenn...ab in Müll !

Gibt es anerkannte Listen über unseriöse  Geschäftemacher in der Branche ?  vielleicht weiß da jemand was ?


----------



## Wembley (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



HugoB schrieb:


> Gibt es anerkannte Listen über unseriöse  Geschäftemacher in der Branche ?  vielleicht weiß da jemand was ?


Solche Listen gibt es. Aber die umfangreichsten Listen können von hier aus aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht verlinkt werden, da diese Seiten kein ordentliches Impressum aufweisen. 

Aber auch wenn sich die Ersteller dieser Listen große Mühe machen, diese aktuell zu halten, es kann ihnen beim besten Willen nicht gelingen, diese vollständig zu halten. Dazu gibt es viel zu viele dieser Seiten und oft mit schnell wechselnden Domains und rasch aus dem Boden gestampften Projekten, die manchmal so schnell wieder verschwinden wie sie gekommen sind. Den Internet-Usern bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als selbst Vorsicht walten zu lassen bzw. sich über die rechtlichen Grundlagen schlau zu machen, um auch Sicherheit zu haben. Oder eben auch die Suchmaschinen zu befragen. Die ultimative Liste gibt es nirgends. Eine Art falsche Sicherheit sollte niemandem vorgegaukelt werden.


----------



## drachen08 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Nicht immer sind bei aller Vorsicht, die Fallen gleich zu erkennen. Was hilft es, wenn man evtl. die Seite kurz angeschaut - sei es durch Zufall oder..... hat, keine Eingabe getätig wurden und dennoch von dubiosen Abzocker wie vorliegend, abgezockt werden soll.
Ich wäre z.B. gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, nach einer Liste zu suchen, da ich keinen Vertragsabschluß getätigt habe und mit solchen Machenschaften nicht rechnete.

Wembley, stimme dem zu - dass nicht alle Listen aktuell sind/sein können, dennoch sind diese hilfreich. Bedauere, wenn Foren die sich u.a. mit Abzockern beschäftigen, einen Link dieser Liste aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht zulassen können. 

*Es muss eine schnelle, rechtliche Handhabe geschaffen werden, um dubiose Abzocker aus dem Verkehr zuziehen, dazu gehören u.a. drastische Strafmaßnahmen.*

Einige User stehen zunächst hilf und ratlos dem Problem gegenüber, da die Drohungen der Abzocker immer massiver werden. Wir sehen dies inzwischen locker, aber nicht jede(r), Folge, Angst u. Panik.
*
Wichtig, nicht einschüchtern lassen, [........] und die VBZ. informieren.*


----------



## drachen08 (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



HugoB schrieb:


> Ich bin nun auch auf diese [................]  "gelinkt" worden. Sogar ne  renommierte  PC-Player Test Seite  verlinkt an die [......]  ääh "Streamarchiv".
> *Kann ich die denn Verwarnen oder belangen,  wegen Belästigung , wenn die mich zu spammen ? :wall:*
> Gibt es anerkannte Listen über unseriöse  Geschäftemacher in der Branche ?  vielleicht weiß da jemand was ?



Weigert man sich zuzahlen, folgen nicht selten Mahnung und Drohung einer Strafanzeige wegen (die bezeichnen dies als Eingehungsbetrug), Hinweis auf Inkassobüros ebenfalls möglich.


----------



## Chucky4 (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo

Ich bin auch auf besagte Firma reingefallen. ehrlich gesagt war ich mir nicht sicher was daran echt ist oder nicht. Zumindest bin ich dank Tante Google auf dieses Forum gestossen. Bis dahin hab ich aber schlaflose Nächte hinter mir. Ich bin wahrscheinlich auch über PC Welt dorthin geraten. Genau kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen denn ich hab mich nirgends angemeldet. Hab nun auch schon eine Mahnung erhalten. Hab noch wütend zurückgeschrieben. Ich weiß nicht ob hier schon erwähnt wurde, sie drohen auch mit der Anmelde IP daß sie Daten rausbekommen. Können die das??

So wie ich das sehe wird empfohlen, jede weitere mail an den Absender zurüchgehen zu lassen?

Ich werd mich die Tage hier noch weiter durchwühlen und hoffe eine Sorge loszuwerden, denn dicke hab ich das nicht gerade:-?

Es wird empfohlen die VBZ zu informieren. Wenn ich richtig gesehen hab ist das doch aber kostenpflichtig?

LG Jacqueline


----------



## drachen08 (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Chucky4 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin auch auf besagte Firma reingefallen. ehrlich gesagt war ich mir nicht sicher was daran echt ist oder nicht. Zumindest bin ich dank Tante Google auf dieses Forum gestossen. Bis dahin hab ich aber schlaflose Nächte hinter mir. Ich bin wahrscheinlich auch über PC Welt dorthin geraten. Genau kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen denn ich hab mich nirgends angemeldet. Hab nun auch schon eine Mahnung erhalten. Hab noch wütend zurückgeschrieben. Ich weiß nicht ob hier schon erwähnt wurde, sie drohen auch mit der Anmelde IP daß sie Daten rausbekommen. Können die das??
> 
> ...



Mit IP und usw...... alles Blödsinn, Drohungen dieser Art habe ich auch schon erhalten. Anzeige Eingehungsbetrug wurde auch schon erwähnt :-D

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Wembley (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Chucky4 schrieb:


> Hab noch wütend zurückgeschrieben. Ich weiß nicht ob hier schon erwähnt wurde, sie drohen auch mit der Anmelde IP daß sie Daten rausbekommen. Können die das??


Das drohen mit der IP ist schon mittlerweile ein "Klassiker", macht aber die Drohung deswegen noch lange nicht glaubwürdiger.

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de

Sonst kann ich dir empfehlen, diesen Thread durchzuackern (auch Seite 1), da stehen alle wichtigen Links und Infos.

Danach wirst du dich besser fühlen.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Chucky4 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob hier schon erwähnt wurde, sie drohen auch mit der Anmelde IP daß sie Daten rausbekommen.


ja schon x-mal, gebräuchliches Schauermärchen der Nutzlosanbieter


Chucky4 schrieb:


> Können die das??


der übliche Schawachsinnsdrohmüll
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html


----------



## drachen08 (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

*Habe doch glatt zwischen ZAHLEN, NICHT VERGESSEN :roll:*

_im Posting  geändert 
modinfo _


----------



## Franziska (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Chucky4 schrieb:


> Es wird empfohlen die VBZ zu informieren. Wenn ich richtig gesehen hab ist das doch aber kostenpflichtig?


Nur die Beratung ist kostenpflichtig.


----------



## drachen08 (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



drachen08 schrieb:


> *habe doch glatt zwischen zahlen, nicht vergessen :roll:*
> 
> _im posting  geändert
> modinfo _



danke.....


----------



## drachen08 (1 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Kurze Info: Runde 3 stream.....com

Heute kam per Post eine Mahnung, letztmalige Aufforderungen den mittlerweile auf 110,00Euro gestiegenen zu begleichen.
Hinweis auf AGB und Widerrufsbelehrung vom .... usw.....

Die geben doch keine Ruhe, aber was soll's - von mir gibt es keinen Cent.
Bin gespannt was dann kommt.


----------



## teufelthx (1 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hi Bei mir geht es auch um s.a.
Ich habe plötzlich zu mir nach hause einen Mahnbescheid bekommen in dem es heißt das ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hätte, und nun 110euro zahlen solle da sie mir angeblich schon e-mails geschickt haben... Jedoch ist dies nicht der Fall. Sie haben jetzt geschrieben wenn nicht innerhalb von 7 Tagen das Geld überwiesen ist, gehen sie vor Gericht. Jedoch kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern einen Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben, und außerdem bin ich ja noch minderjährig. Soll ich jetzt einen Altersnachweis dorthin schicken??
Ps: Meine Eltern wissen auch bescheid...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



teufelthx schrieb:


> Ich habe plötzlich zu mir nach hause einen Mahnbescheid bekommen .


Denke, dass es ein ganz ordinäre Mahnung ist, oder kam es vom Gericht

 und  sah so aus? > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

ansonsten:
1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## teufelthx (1 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

also war kein richterlicher mahnbescheid und ich habe das schon  gelesen bzw angeguckt aber ich weiß trotzdem nicht ob ich jetzt dort jetzt irgendetwas hinschicken soll...


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



teufelthx schrieb:


> und ich habe das schon  gelesen bzw angeguckt


Respekt, die meisten haben es nicht vorher gelesen...


teufelthx schrieb:


> aber ich weiß trotzdem nicht ob ich jetzt dort jetzt irgendetwas hinschicken soll...


aber hast du das hier schon gelesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Wenn das zu schwere Kost  für dich ist, besprich es mit deinen Eltern.

PS: du  wirst hier keine persönliche Rechtsberatung bekommen "tu dies , tu das" . 
weil dies nach dem Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verboten ist.


----------



## teufelthx (1 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

ok ich habe das dann so verstanden dass es im relativen Bereich egal ist ob ich jetzt dorthin schreibe oder nicht ebend nur wenn man sich unbedingt absichern will. Wenn ich so etwas dorthin schreibe, soll ich dann auch einen Altersnachweis Vorlegen?


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



teufelthx schrieb:


> Wenn ich so etwas dorthin schreibe, soll ich dann auch einen Altersnachweis Vorlegen?


Bevor du irgendwas machst, solltest du und  vor allem dein Eltern das hier lesen:


rolf76 schrieb:


> [*]*Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?*
> ......
> 
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. *Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.*


----------



## drachen08 (2 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

_(Dokument mit personenbezogenen Daten entfernt)_

So sieht meine Mahnung von stream......... aus, denke ist auf die Schnelle gefertigt worden.


----------



## teufelthx (2 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Jau genauso sieht die bei mir auch aus... 100%ig ich glaube die schicken mind. 1000 stück pro Tag...


----------



## drachen08 (2 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



teufelthx schrieb:


> Jau genauso sieht die bei mir auch aus... 100%ig ich glaube die schicken mind. 1000 stück pro Tag...



Die haben bestimmt Langeweile, wie andere Abz...... auch, in der Hoffnung geeignete Opfer gefunden zu haben und das weitere hinzukommen.


----------



## teufelthx (2 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Jo denke ich auch erst hatte ich einen Schreck gekriegt als ich diesen Brief gekriegt habe jedoch jetzt hab ich nicht vor zu zahlen werd einfach mal abwarten ob die jetzt wirklich vor gericht gehen Die wissen ja noch nicht das ich Minderjährig bin... Aber wenn mich nicht alles teuscht hat diese Firma ihren Sitz in deutschland also sollten sie doch theorethisch verklagbar sein oder?? (ps: ich werds nicht machen weil ich keine Ahnung von so etwas hab und ja auch noch minderjährig bin aber wird die Website nicht auch vom Netz genommen wenn man die Verbraucherzentrale darüber informiert und die überzeugt ist? Ich hatte mal von so etwas gehört...:sun:


----------



## drachen08 (2 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



teufelthx schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_



VBZ zu informieren ist nie schlecht.


----------



## teufelthx (2 August 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

ich spiel jetzt mit meinen neffen Fußball einen Schönen Tag noch und viel glück(auf dass die be..... websites dem untergang geweiht sind.):scherzkeks:


----------



## Lares.222 (28 August 2008)

*[ edit]  bei streamarchiv.com*

Guten Tag liebe User,

Heute nachmittag guck ich in meinem Briefkasten und dort finde ich ein schreiben. Dieses schreiben beinhaltet das ich mich bei streamarchiv.com angemeldet haben soll und eswas runtergeladen haben soll also gekauft im wert von 96.00€. die Frima heiß  Net24 Limited & Co. KG
in dem brief stand das sie mir auch per e-mail eine rechung geschickt hätten und  das ich nicht darauf geantwortet habe jetzt habe ich einen mahnungs brief bekomme. Dazu möchte ich sagen ich war noch nie auf der seite und hab mich nicht auf der seite angemeldet. Außerdem bin ich noch 17 Jare alt und damit noch nicht volljährig. also wenn ich eine vertrag abgeschlossen hätte wäre dieser doch nicht Gültig oder? 
Was soll ich jetzt tuhen???
Ich bitte um schnellmöglichst eine Antwort.
Danke!!!:-D


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2008)

*AW: [ edit]  bei streamarchiv.com*



Lares.222 schrieb:


> Ich bitte um ..... eine Antwort.


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Chucky4 (22 September 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo

Lang lang ists her, aber ich find doch heute tatsächlich in meinem Mailkasten eine Mail von [email protected] stream*** ich hätte ja eine falsche Adresse angegeben.. vorsätzlich, daß sie die Tage die Sache an ein Inkassounternehmen geben, die kostenpflichtig ermitteln, Strafanzeige, und der ganze Schmonsens, negativer Krediteintrag.. un d daß sie mir ein letztes Mal die Chance zur Zahlung geben. Ich muß sagen ich war erst einen Moment platt.
Hab mir eben auch den Link einen Beitrag weiter oben angeschaut und seh das so daß sie mir ja nichts können? Per Post dürfte ich nichts bekommen denn die Adresse haben sie ja nicht. 

Wohl ist mir bei der Sache nicht, ist doch reichlich nervig und mein erster Fall.

In welchen Abständen melden sich die "Firmen" im Normalfall? Und wie lange kann der Zauber dauern? Alles andere hab ich mir jetzt angelesen und es beruhigt ungemein. Danke :-p


----------



## drachen08 (23 September 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Aus meiner Erfahrung, anfänglich jede Woche (insges. 3 Mahnungen)direkt von denen und per Mail, dann vom Inkasso 2x Mahnungen per Post, mit Angebot Ratenzahlung und weitere 4Mails erhalten. Letztendlich wurde Mahnverfahren eingestellt und ging an den Auftraggeber zurück. Inzwischen sind ca. 5-6Wochen vergangen, in denen Ruhe ist, aber ist keine Sicherheit. Auch wenn die sich irgendwann wieder melden sollten, ICH ZAHLE NICHT.


----------



## lumpilumpilumpi (23 September 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo,

ich muss zugeben ich hab im mom ziemlich schiss  ich hab seit wochen keine mail mehr vom streamarchiv bekommen und jetzt kommt das: oh ich seh  grad ich darf das nich kopiern naja egal da steht ich soll sofort bezahlen sonst werden die ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragen usw. alles so wie bei chucky4. naja auf jeden fall bin ich 15 und habe nicht die mittel 96€ + 14€ zu zahlen aber ich habe auch keine lust auf ein Verfahren oder sonstiges gegen mich also was kann ich tun? achja und ich habe mich nie bei streamarchiv angemeldet also weiß ich auch nicht wie die grade auf mich kommen:-?

mfg lumpi


----------



## Chucky4 (23 September 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Du wirst mit Sicherheit irgendwann durch einen unscheinbaren Link draufgekommen sein. Das reicht bei denen völlig aus.... Haben die deine Postadresse? Wenn nicht nerven sie nur mit Mails. Aber ich geb zu, ich war auch erschrocken. Ist halt mein "erstes Mal".


----------



## shortsony (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo @ all,
streamarchiv hat jetzt auch mich erwischt , habe allerdings auch keine rechte Ahnung wie. Nachdem ich dieses forum hier aufmerksam mit allen Links gelesen habe, vermute ich mal über PC-Welt. Lustigerweise lasse ich nämlich grundsätzlich die Finger von allem Unbekannten. Da hier ja nun schon hinreichend über die Masche von streamarchiv berichtet wurde, hier nur die Eckdaten: Angeblich habe ich mich am 02.10.08 registiert, Rechnung am 17.10.08 per Mail bekommen, sofort zurückgeschrieben, dass ich von nichts weiß und keine Bettelbriefe mehr haben möchte, am 23.10.08 ersten Drohbrief per Mail erhalten, kommentarlos zurückgeschickt, am 24.10.08 erste Mahnung per Mail, ebenfalls jetzt kommentarlos zurückgeschickt.
Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, wie der Stand der Dinge bei Euch ist. Hat es noch weitere Briefe/Mails gegeben, oder geben die doch irgendwann auf? Und hat mal jemand PC-Welt über die Machenschaften informiert? Warum verlinken die diese Seite noch immer, obwohl offensichtlich die Machenschaften schon ziemlich bekannt sind? Weiß da jemand was drüber?
LG, shortsony


----------



## drachen08 (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Bei mir sind zunächst 4 Mails von denen gekommen, danach ist Inkasso auf den Plan getreten, habe u.a. auf dem postalischen Weg - 2 Briefe erhalten und 3 weitere Mails mit Forderungen. Heutzutage ist es nicht schwer an Adrs. zu kommen.

Mein Vorgehen: Ich teilte Inkasso mit, dass meine Einwände vermutlich nicht gelesen werden und ich das Vorgehen für Abz....halte, ihr Auftraggeber möglicherweise den Straftatbestand des versuchten Betruges erfüllt hat.
Weiterhin teilte ich denen mit, dass ich nun nicht mehr reagieren werde.
Im August wurde mir plötzlich mitgeteilt, dass das Mahnverfahren eingestellt wurde. Bis heute habe ich nichts mehr davon gehört.


----------



## shortsony (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Na, dann freu ich mich mal auf den weiteren Schriftverkehr...
Man hat ja sonst keine hobbys


----------



## vbinder (5 November 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo zusammen,
noch einer, der von stremarchiv 'belästigt' wird. Hab aber trotzdem ein mulmiges Gefühl was ich weiter tun soll?
Nach diversen Mahnungen und Einschaltung des Inkassobüros drohen sie jetzt mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren, heute hat mich sogar das Inkassobüro per Telefon freundlich aufgefordert, ich möge doch die 161,- Euro und noch etwas bitte umgehend bezahlen sonst - so die freundliche Dame am Telefon- könne sie nichts mehr für mich tun !!    Sie kämen mir auch bei einer eventuell nötigen Ratenzahlung entgegen (wow). Ich hab gesagt NEIN, es gibt kein Geld, auch nicht auf Raten.
Aber ernsthaft, muß ich mich 'fürchten', lol ???   Bitte gebt mir durch Eure Ratschläge, Tipps und Hinweise das Gefühl kein Schwerverbrecher zu sein, der seine Schulden nicht ordnungsgemäß begleicht.


----------



## webwatcher (5 November 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



vbinder schrieb:


> drohen sie jetzt mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren,


Drohen heißt nicht tun. Mahnbescheide sind in diesem Teil der WWW-Universum extrem selten. 
Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist wahrscheinlicher 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## drachen08 (5 November 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Drohen heißt nicht tun. Mahnbescheide sind in diesem Teil der WWW-Universum extrem selten.
> Vom Blitz getroffen zu werden ist wahrscheinlicher
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html



Genauso ist es und sollte inzwischen hinreichend bekannt sein.


----------



## darkness87 (14 November 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo Leute,

wie ich lesen konnte, haben einige Leute Probleme mit Streamarchiv! Allerdings wird mir jetzt nach Ablauf von noch einer Woche das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren angedroht. Und dies obwohl ich keine Rechnung bekommen habe und die E-Mail die die mir geschickt haben entält keine Beträge oder Laufzeiten. Wer von Euch kann mir verbindlich helfen.:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (14 November 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



darkness87 schrieb:


> Allerdings wird mir jetzt nach Ablauf von noch einer Woche das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren angedroht.


Auch das wurde schon x-mal berichtet. Genau vor deinem  Posting  wurde darüber geschrieben
Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind in der Nutzlosbranche seltener  als die Chance vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.


----------



## drachen08 (14 November 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Lies doch einfach was bereits mehrfach geschrieben wurde.
Die Einschüchterungen sind hinreichend bekannt, nur keine Fälle in denen ein Verfahren eingeleitet wurde. Entspanne dich und mache dir einen schönen Tag mit dem Geld - was diese Abz....... von dir haben wollen.
Was glaubst du, was die mir geschrieben hatten, bevor das Mahnverfahren eingestellt wurde,die merkten, dass keine Chance bestand an mein Geld zu kommen.


----------



## Sixfeet (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo...  auch ich habe heute Morgen per Email eine Rechnung von s....archiv im Postfach gehabt und war absolut entsetzt!!  Ich kann mir vorstellen wie das ganze abgelaufen ist! Ich wollte mir irgendwo einen Treiber herunterladen und musste meine Emailadresse eintragen!!  Jedoch hatte ich nach dem Eingeben der Emailadresse nirgends die Möglichkeit diesen Treiber für meine Grafikkarte runterladen! Ich hab mir dabei nichts gedacht und 2 Wochen (15 Tage danach) -- (1 Tag nach dem Wiederrufsrecht) trifft die Rechnung bei mir ein!   Was ich komisch finde ist -- woher haben die meine Adresse? - Ich habe nur meine Emailadresse eingegeben (glaube ich). Nachdem ich nun alles hier gelesen habe, bekommen die keinen cent von mir! Ich habe eine nette Dame beim Support heute Morgen angerufen! Ich glaube ihr ging es nach unserem Gespräch nicht mehr so gut! Ich bin nun schon seit so vielen Jahren im Internet unterwegs, aber sowas ist mir wirklich noch nie passiert!   Gibts noch irgendwelche Tipps für mich? --> Fest steht, dass ich auf keinen Fall bezahlen werde! Gibt es hier eigentlich Leute die bezahlt haben?   Würde mich über ein Feedback freuen!   Viele Grüße Sixfeet


----------



## drachen08 (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ich kenne diese Vorgehensweise dieses Unternehmens, hatte selbst Bekanntschaft damit gemacht, doch auch diverse Aufforderung zu zahlen, so auch eines Inkassobüros, haben die keinen Cent von mir bekommen.
Telefonkosten wären mir dafür zu schade gewesen, so auch Porto, deshalb habe ich in klaren Sätzen nur kurz an das Inkasso..... per Mail geantwortet.
Interessant, da meine Freundlichkeit Grenzen hatte, wurde letztendlich das Mahnverfahren eingestellt, obwohl inzwischen die Kosten höher wurden.
Jetzt habe ich seit Monaten Ruhe.


Befolge deine Entscheidung und lasse dich nicht davon abbringen.


----------



## drachen08 (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Mir erging es nicht anders, aber an Adrs. zu kommen, ist heutzutage nicht schwer.
Ich kenne diese Vorgehensweise dieses Unternehmens, hatte selbst Bekanntschaft damit gemacht, doch auch diverse Aufforderung zu zahlen, so auch eines Inkassobüros, haben die keinen Cent von mir bekommen.
Telefonkosten wären mir dafür zu schade gewesen, so auch Porto, deshalb habe ich in klaren Sätzen nur kurz an das Inkasso..... per Mail geantwortet.
Interessant, da meine Freundlichkeit Grenzen hatte, wurde letztendlich das Mahnverfahren eingestellt, obwohl inzwischen die Kosten höher wurden.
Jetzt habe ich seit Monaten Ruhe.


Befolge deine Entscheidung und lasse dich nicht davon abbringen.


----------



## Sixfeet (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo zusammen, 

heute habe ich eine email erhalten:



> Sehr  geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir  haben Ihre Nachricht erhalten.
> 
> ...




Also ich finde es wirklich eine Frechheit, daher habe ich dieses heute gleichmal an SternTV geschickt! 

Viele Grüße
Sixfeet


----------



## drachen08 (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Da wirst du möglicherweise wenig Erfolg haben, denn auch ich hatte mehrere Medien ohne Erfolg angeschrieben.

Frechheit hin, Frechheit her, ändert jedoch nichts an Tatsachen, auch - wenn es ärgerlich ist.
Die Antwort der Vorgehensweise, hast du dir ja schon selbst gegeben und kannst vieles hier nachlesen.


----------



## Sixfeet (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo...

naja... bezahlen werde ich auf alle Fälle nichts! 

--> Aber trotzdem nochmal die Frage.. gibt es Leute die bezahlt haben? 
Ich denke es gibt viele die sich hierüber überhaupt nicht bewusst sind und 
einfach bezahlen weil sie sagen naja es war ein Fehler und dann bezahle ich halt diese 2 x 96  €! 

Viele Grüße
Sixfeet


----------



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Sixfeet schrieb:


> .. gibt es Leute die bezahlt haben?


Im Nutzlosseitengeschäft gehen die Verbraucherzentralen von mehr als 
10 bis zu 30 % der Betroffenen aus


----------



## drachen08 (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Im Nutzlosseitengeschäft gehen die Verbraucherzentralen von mehr als
> 10 bis zu 30 % der Betroffenen aus



Ich vermute, dass das mehr sind, denn es kommen immer mehr Betroffene dazu.


----------



## spacereiner (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



> Auf die Kostenpflicht wird bereits auf unserer Startseite hingewiesen


 

Dann bin ich wohl blind,ich seh da nichts von Kosten:-?

Die meinen wohl die Leute wären alle blöd:-?


----------



## drachen08 (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wohl blind,ich seh da nichts von Kosten:-?
> Die meinen wohl die Leute wären alle blöd:-?



Glaube nicht, dass du blind bist, lies aufmerksam was dort alles steht und dir geht nicht nur ein Licht auf/an, sondern wirst/bist auch nicht blind sein


----------



## darkness87 (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo Leute,

ich war aufgrund der Androhung des Mahnbescheides bei der örtlichen Polizeidirektion. Der Kommissar teilte mir freundlich mit, dass erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid tatsächlich zugestellt wurde, ein Titel vorhanden ist, mit dem von uns als Geschädigten Anzeige gegenüber s....archiv erstattet werden kann. Frei nach dem Motto, wer sich zuerst bewegt (=oder bezahlt) hat verloren. D. h. kein Mahnbescheid, der den Gläubiger zuerst Geld kostet, kein Geld/keine Strafanzeige. Liebe Grüße an alle da draußen.


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ein "Titel" ist das, was der Jurist dann nennt, wenn es einen Vollstreckungsbescheid (das ist die härtere Stufe *nach* dem Mahnbescheid...) gibt, und wenn dem nicht widersprochen wurde und er damit gültig wird.
Das nennt man dann "Titel", der kann dann 30 Jahre lang vollstreckt werden, mit Gerichtsvollzieher.

Der Beamte meinte vermutlich eher, dass Ihr bei einem Mahnbescheid endlich eine "ladungsfähige Anschrift" des Forderungsstellers bekämt.
Und das ist tatsächlich der springende Punkt dabei. Und ein Grund mit dafür, dass Mahnbescheide für Nutzlos-Projekte sehr selten sind.


----------



## drachen08 (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ein "Titel" ist das, was der Jurist dann nennt, wenn es einen Vollstreckungsbescheid (das ist die härtere Stufe *nach* dem Mahnbescheid...) gibt, und wenn dem nicht widersprochen wurde und er damit gültig wird.
> Das nennt man dann "Titel", der kann dann 30 Jahre lang vollstreckt werden, mit Gerichtsvollzieher.
> 
> Der Beamte meinte vermutlich eher, dass Ihr bei einem Mahnbescheid endlich eine "ladungsfähige Anschrift" des Forderungsstellers bekämt.
> Und das ist tatsächlich der springende Punkt dabei. Und ein Grund mit dafür, dass Mahnbescheide für Nutzlos-Projekte sehr selten sind.



Auf solche Briefchen wird man in diesen Fällen lange darauf warten können, das wissen diverse Betreiber.


----------



## Hinnak92 (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

hey leute ich hab schon seit längeren das problem mit streamarchiv. als ich die mail das erste mal bekommen habe habe ich mir dabei nix gedacht und ich fand den namen mit denen sie mich angeschrieben haben auch ein wenig einfallslos. heute hab ich dann von proinkasso eine mail bekommen die schreiben mich aba nun mit einem anderen namen an wollt ma fragen wie das bei euch war


----------



## drachen08 (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Hinnak92 schrieb:


> heute hab ich dann von proinkasso eine mail bekommen die schreiben mich aba nun mit einem anderen namen an wollt ma fragen wie das bei euch war



Na, dies entlockt mir nun aber ein Lächeln, da müssen die doch glatt Inkasso gewechselt haben. Hat das andere I.Büro anscheinend die Masche durchschaut und kein Geld mehr für die eingetrieben.
Wie dem auch sei, lies einfach was bisher darüber geschrieben wurde und dann ist die Antwort nicht schwer zu erraten.


----------



## darkness87 (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo Hinnaka,

also bei mir war´s ganz einfach. Streamarchiv hatte mich angeschrieben auf eine angeblich erhaltene Rechnung. Mehrfacher EMail-Kontakt mit diesem Verein. Danach kam die Mediafinanz, Osnabrück ins Spiel, die auch den telefonischen Kontakt gesucht haben. Nach der vorvorletzten Mahnung in der mir der Mahnbescheid angedroht wurde, kamen noch zwei Mahnungen. Bis heute habe ich keinen Mahnbescheid vorliegen.


----------



## spacereiner (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



> Bis heute habe ich keinen Mahnbescheid vorliegen


 
Das wird auch in 10 Jahren noch so sein


----------



## drachen08 (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



darkness87 schrieb:


> Hallo Hinnaka,
> 
> Danach kam die Mediafinanz, Osnabrück ins Spiel, die auch den telefonischen Kontakt gesucht haben.



Da waren die nach einigen hin und her, bei mir letzendlich doch einsichtig :-D


----------



## Chucky4 (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ach süüß! Ich dachte schon ich hör von denen nichts mehr. da flattert heute eine Mail ins Haus. 
Strafanzeige und negativer Krediteintrag, falsche Adressangaben gemacht , Daten werden übergeben,IP Adresse wird 6 Monate gespeichert, sie geben mir letztmalig die Chance zu zahlen da ich ja Dienste genutzt hab... blablabla:roll:

Ich werd nicht reagieren..


----------



## drachen08 (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Chucky4 schrieb:


> Ich werd nicht reagieren..



Das macht die Zuneigung deutlich, die hängen einfach an den Leuten :-D:-D
Aber.... wir hängen selbst an den schnöden Mammon :cry:

FROHES NEUES JAHR!


----------



## spacereiner (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



> Ich dachte schon ich hör von denen nichts mehr


 
Den gleichen Müll hab ich heute auch bekommen und nach einem leichen Schmunzeln sofort in den dafür vorgesehenen Eimer entsorgt

Die haben schon lustige Sprüche drauf


----------



## PaulinebeimPapst (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Frohes Neues! - Das denken sich wohl auch die lustigen Leutchen von Streamarchiv! Obwohl böse fauchen können die schon! Hab etwas Angst, aber noch weniger Geld! Von daher is klar, dass ich stur bleibe.

Mittlerweile haben die ihre Kosten auch gleich bei Google eintragen lassen ... hat denn jemand eigentlich deren Service mal wirklich genutzt?


----------



## spacereiner (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



> Hab etwas Angst


 

ich auch,dass ich mich über den Blödsinn totlache:-p



> hat denn jemand eigentlich deren Service mal wirklich genutzt



Kannste vergessen,das ist alles Schrott was man da runterladen kann.Für so ein Müll noch Geld verlangen....


----------



## PaulinebeimPapst (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Bin im Ausland - Canada ... da können die mir doch sowieso nichts, oder?


----------



## spacereiner (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



> da können die mir doch sowieso nichts


 
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wie hier


----------



## PaulinebeimPapst (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Joah... na dann schenk ich uns ma nen Tee-chen ein :flower:


----------



## Chucky4 (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ich find die mittlerweile recht spassig. Würd mir glatt was fehlen wenn die wegbleiben. Was war denn die längste Spanne zwischen den Mails? Meine vorherige stammt vom 22.9.08 . Hab mir alles aufgehoben, bin halt anhänglich:sun:


----------



## PaulinebeimPapst (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Komm CHucky, kriegst auch nen Tee :flower:


----------



## spacereiner (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ich frage mich ob die sich nicht selber dabei irgendwie blöd vorkommen

Und was bringt einen Anwalt dazu,sich so zum Affen zu machen?
So kann man sich sein Ruf als Anwalt auch kaputt machen.Sowas wäre mir viel zu blöd!

Die Mails hier kommen zwar nicht vom Anwalt,aber das gilt auch für Inkassobüros


----------



## PaulinebeimPapst (2 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ich stell mir das so vor, dass die da alle irgendwie miteinander verwandt sind. Wahrscheinlich sitzen die alle in einem Keller oder wohnen im gleichen Hochhaus und reiben sich die Finger, weil die denken, dass sie so die Weltherrschaft erreichen... ?!?! ...


----------



## bubik (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

heute ist es auch bei mir angekommen 110eur zu zahlen in 7 tagen sonst kommt inkasso. was soll ich jetzt tun? einfach ignorieren oder so ein "Musterbrief zur Abwehr einer unberechtigten Forderung für eine Internet-Service-Leistung" von VBZ schicken? ich kann mich erinnern ich war mal auf der seite habe aber nichts runtergeladen oder sonst was. hab aber meine email adresse angegeben und falsche angaben. wollte ein update für mein handy runterladen, dann ging ein popup fenster auf mit werbung (damals dachte ich ich muss es durch streamarchiv runterladen) also email angegeben falshe angaben und was sah ich da!!! das war ja nur eine werbung schnell zugemacht niewieder drauf gewesen. heute bekomme ich eine emial mit rechnung und weis nciht was ich machen soll. 

kriege ich richtig ärger?wegen falschen angaben?hab aber nichts runtergeladen von der seite. soll ich auf die mail antworten , ignorieren oder sonst was?

bitte brauche hilfe komme zum ersten mal in schwirigkeiten


----------



## bernhard (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



bubik schrieb:


> ... zahlen in 7 tagen sonst kommt inkasso...


Genial, ein Inkassoschreiben droht mit Inkasso.

Hier geht es weiter.


----------



## drachen08 (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

*Meine Erfahrung, keine Rechtsberatung*.
Mahnungen und Inkasso habe ich bereits mit Erfolgt bewältigt d.h. die Forderungen konnten mich nicht einschüchtern.
Ausser 2 konkret formulierte Mails an str...... und 2 an Inkasso, haben ihre Wirkung nicht verfehlt, letztendlich haben die die Sache an Mandaten zurückgeben. 
Mails der VBZ. habe ich u.a. aufgehoben, diese lauteten:NICHT ZAHLEN und stur bleiben.
Seit Monaten ist daraufhin Ruhe eingetreten.


----------



## drachen08 (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



bernhard schrieb:


> Genial, ein Inkassoschreiben droht mt Inkasso.
> 
> Hier geht es weiter.



Na klar, die sind es, so wie die Satire :-D:-D:-D


----------



## bubik (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

also soll ich einfach abwarten und tee trinken ??


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



> "Soll ich?" "Darf ich?" "Muß ich?" "Ja, aber..." "Meint Ihr wirklich?"


Du kannst gerne noch Frau Merkel um ihre Meinung fragen. Es wird sich aber an der Sache nichts ändern.
Um diese Jahreszeit ist übrigens ein Schuß Rum im Tee nicht schlecht.


----------



## drachen08 (14 Januar 2009)

*streamarchiv hat Pause beendet*

Wer sagt's denn, streamarchiv ist nach 7 Monate aus dem Schlaf erwacht und bietet wie zuvor Vergleich an, den ich damals schon ablehnte und Inkasso schon vor Monaten das Mahnverfahren an die zurückgegeben hat.
Entlockt mir nur :-D:-D:-D:-D

[......]


----------



## susannethen (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo

Seit ca 3 Monaten hängt sich stremarchiv an mich bzw. an meine Tochter.
Gut ich werde nicht zahlen - aber es nervt:scherzkeks:    
Übrigens meine Tochter ist 16.
Habe diesen " Herren " geschrieben, daß ich weder was bestellt und sonst noch was.
Jedenfalls kam ein Schreiben von der  E-Mail Adresse meiner Tochter da ging es aus.
Können wir nicht eine Sammelklage gegen solche Machenschaften machen.
Die wollen jetzt 149,00 Euro. Ist die Inkasso mitdabei.:wall:
Wer ist schon zum Rechtsanwalt oder ist es besser dies alleine durchzuhalten.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



susannethen schrieb:


> Können wir nicht eine Sammelklage gegen solche Machenschaften machen.


Es gibt keine Sammelklage  in Deutschland:> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



susannethen schrieb:


> Wer ist schon zum Rechtsanwalt oder ist es besser dies alleine durchzuhalten.


Hunderttausende halten es alleine durch.


----------



## drachen08 (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Kenne die  mittlerweile, nach 7 Monaten bieten die mir, ach wie gnädig, nun einen Vergleich von 50,00Euro an, dann würde mein angeblicher Vertrag gelöscht, es gäbe kein Schufaeintrag usw....., obwohl vorher pro Jahr 96,00Euro und folge Jahr noch einmal 96,00Euro gefordert wurden.
Inkasso hatte das Mahnverfahren an die zurückgegeben und jetzt dies und die üblichen Drohungen wie Eingehungsbetrug usw.....
50,00Euro also zahlbar innerhalb einer Woche. 
Da müßte ich inzwischen ein Brett vor dem Kopf haben und zahlen:roll::-p
Man stelle sich vor 142,00 Euro wollen die erlassen, wäre nicht schlecht, nehme auch ein Guthaben-Scheck in der Höhe.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## susannethen (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo an Alle

Danke für die Antworten und vor allem an die Anteilnahme.
Komme mir echt vor wie ein Idiot. Was ist das für ein Rechtsstaat:scherzkeks: 
Hat der [.....] mehr Rechte als der " Brave Bürger ".
Solch ich den A... schreiben, daß nichts kommt, muß ich mich jetzt auf einnen ewige langen Kampf mit Schreibkram einstellen.:wall: 
Ist ja schrecklich.
Mein Sohn bekam auch schon einmal ein Schreiben, er hätte auch irgendetwas bestellt. Was nicht der Fall war. Auch über das Internet. Habe der sogenanten Rechtsanwältin einen ganz bösen Brief-E-mail geschrieben, dann war Ruhe, die aber sind wohl extrem Hartnäckig.
Soll ich eine Strafanzeige aufgeben, [..........].
Wer hat schon mal solche [......] angezeigt und was kommt dabei raus:quaengel:

Danke im Voraus
Susann


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



susannethen schrieb:


> ...angezeigt und was kommt dabei raus...



Das Hornberger Schießen, und nichts anderes.

I.d.R. werden diese Verfahren von den Staatsanwälten eingestellt. Weil die Nutzlosanbieter ganz bewußt in einer Grauzone operieren. In dieser Grauzone liegt i.d.R. kein Straftatbestand vor, weil z.B. der Vorsatz nicht nachweisbar ist etc.pp.
Zivilrechtlich sieht das natürlich anders aus. Zivilrechtlich hat der Betreiber einer Nutzlos-Abzockerseite i.d.R. keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung, wenn er z.B. die Preisangabe verschleiert.
Aber die Staatsanwälte interessieren sich nicht für zivilrechtliche Belange.


----------



## drachen08 (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das Hornberger Schießen, und nichts anderes.
> 
> Zivilrechtlich hat der Betreiber einer Nutzlos-Abzockerseite i.d.R. keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung, wenn er z.B. die Preisangabe verschleiert.



Preise werden nicht selten durch überdimensionale Bilder versteckt gehalten oder man muss sich durch eine AGB hangeln, die noch dazu vom Betreiber lt. AGB verändert werden kann. Unterbreitete Vergleichsangebot und diese sind  möglicherweise keine Einzelfälle, sind bestimmt keine Geste des guten Willens und macht eine Abzocke nicht besser.
X..... ist kein Unbekannter im Netz.


----------



## susannethen (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo
Habe mich wieder beruhigt. :-D  
Soll ich jetzt schreiben, daß dies gar nicht meine E-mail Adresse ist,und ihnen erkläre,daß ich nicht zahlen werde.
Was würdet Ihr unternehmen.
Der erste Brief blieb unbeantwortet, da habe ich geschrieben das ich die Fa. nicht kenne und nichts bestellt habe usw.
Dann kam gestern das Inkassoverfahren HA HA
Wie soll ich jetzt am besten vorgehen.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## spacereiner (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



> Soll ich jetzt schreiben


Lass diese bescheuerte Schreiberei,es bringt nichts

Lies mal bitte hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
Und hier
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## drachen08 (18 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



susannethen schrieb:


> Wie soll ich jetzt am besten vorgehen.



spacereiner hat es bereits auf den Punkt gebracht.
Mit den Anschreiben ändert sich eh nichts, gehe mal davon aus, dass das eh keiner liest.


----------



## susannethen (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo 
Gut zu wissen, daß die schreiberei nichts bringt
Hatte sogar von Net24 eine Mahnung bekommen, ist  schon länger her.
Die war auf meinen Sohn. Zum Schluß ging das auf eine " Anwältin" nach München, die drohte ungemein.
Die Telefonnummer war aur 0137 -.... Habe Ihr dann gemailt, ob sie es nötig hat [.......] zu unterstützen und eine gebührenplichtige Telennummer zu nehmen. War ebenfalls ein ganz böses Mail meiner Seite.
Dann war Ruhe.
Sind wohl die gleichen [ edit] 

Gruß und vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Susanne


----------



## drachen08 (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



susannethen schrieb:


> Hallo Sind wohl die gleichen [ edit], jetzt auf Stremarchivnummer.



Bin gespannt, was str....... die sich nach meiner ablehnenden Haltung noch einfallen lassen, immerhin waren 7 Monate Pause dazwischen. :rulez::fdevilt::vlol:


----------



## blumenweg (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo, mich hats anfang Januar auch getroffen. 
Habe dann als erstes per Einschreiben widerrufen.
Danach hab ich nun ein bißchen gegoogelt und bin auf diese äußerst interessante Seite gestoßen Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
Dort dann auf Seite Telefon+Internet der Beitrag vom 23.01.2009 wird alle ungemein beruhigen.
Den i-Punkt bringt dann die [..........], wo besagtes streamarchiv auch vermerkt ist und ....anscheinend läuft gegen die Brüder schon ein Ermittlungsverfahren.
Mittlerweile scheint mir schon fast das Geld fürs Einschreiben als rausgeschmissen aber leider müssen wir das jetzt wohl aussitzen.
Die Seite der VBZ Hamburg ist jedenfalls top, einige schlafen jetzt wieder ruhiger....
Grüße blumenweg


----------



## drachen08 (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

So ist es, jegliche Mühe lohnt nicht.
Habe gestern noch Post von der Vbz: in HH bekommen, nachdem ich diese in gleicher Sache erneut kontaktierte, da ich nach 7 Mon. Pause ein Vergleichsangebot von sage und schreibe 50,00Euro von stream.... bekam.
Die Rückantwort von der Vbz. ich soll mich nicht darauf einlassen.
Es wurde mir damals ebenfalls bestätigt, dass bereits Verfahren gegen den Betreiber läuft, weiter hieß es: NICHT ZAHLEN.
Klar, habe mich im Vorfeld nicht einschüchtern lassen und denke jetzt auch nicht daran. Nebenbei bemerkt, mediafi...... hat seinerzeit das Mahnverfahren an die zurückgegeben.

Was habe ich von dem Vergleichsangebot, können mir 142,00 Euro der Ersparnis, die sie mir so gnädig wie die sind, doch zuschicken.:-D:-D:-D


----------



## runnershigh09 (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo,

habe mit großem Interesse in diesem Thread gelesen.

Ich habe mich am 07.01.2009 auch bei Streamarchiv angemeldet. Habe es jedoch nie genutzt! Bin fälschlicherweise über das Wort Download auf die Seite verlinkt worden.

Habe *gestern* die Rechnung erhalten und *heute* gebeten, meinen Vertrag zu kündigen, da es sich alles um einen Irrtum hielt.
Natürlich ist die Frist von 14 Tagen abgelaufen. 
Nun haben sie mir unter anderem geschrieben: "Beachten Sie bitte, dass bei Nichtzahlung weiter Kosten durch Mahnung, Anwalt, Inkassodienst auf Sie zukommen!"

*Soll ich die Emails und Mahnungen nun alle ignorieren? Obwohl ich einmal geschrieben habe?* Auch wenn die Frage klar scheint, ich will nur ruhig einschlafen können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jonas


----------



## webwatcher (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



runnershigh09 schrieb:


> *Soll ich die Emails und Mahnungen nun alle ignorieren? Obwohl ich einmal geschrieben habe?* Auch wenn die Frage klar scheint, ich will nur ruhig einschlafen können.s


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## drachen08 (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



runnershigh09 schrieb:


> Nun haben sie mir unter anderem geschrieben: "Beachten Sie bitte, dass bei Nichtzahlung weiter Kosten durch Mahnung, Anwalt, Inkassodienst auf Sie zukommen!"
> 
> *Soll ich die Emails und Mahnungen nun alle ignorieren? Obwohl ich einmal geschrieben habe?* Auch wenn die Frage klar scheint, ich will nur ruhig einschlafen können.



Wenn du mein Posting gelesen hast, kannst du ganz beruhigt sein.
Sorgen sind unbegründet, denn das ist die Masche: Einschüchterung und Drohungen.


----------



## susannethen (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo
Wie schon gesagt, die haben bei meinen Sohn versucht an Geld zu kommen, die Masche lief auf Net24  und die "Rechtsanwätin" ist bekannt für solche Schweinereien.:handreib: Mein Sohn war damals 13.
Da war nichts zu holen und jetzt haben die auf Streamarchiv unter der E-mail Adresse meiner Tochter, da war sie noch 15.Die Rechnung ging gleich auf mich.
Ich bezahle nichts.
Einfach durchhalten, auch wenns nervt.:wall:

Gruß an alle Durchhalter


----------



## drachen08 (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



susannethen schrieb:


> jetzt haben die auf Streamarchiv unter der E-mail Adresse meiner Tochter, da war sie noch 15.Die Rechnung ging gleich auf mich.
> Ich bezahle nichts. Einfach durchhalten, auch wenns nervt.:wall:



Bin schon neugierig wie lange die nun bei mir wieder Ruhe geben, egal was kommt, die schüchtern mich nicht ein.
Kampf der Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## DaRkPsYc0 (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo ich habe mich gerade mal schlau gemacht und auf diese seite gestossen da wollte ich euch mal was fragen

bei mir kann auchso ein mist mit zahlen bei der ersten mail habe ich net gezahlt nur bei der 2 mail habe ich angst gekrigt da ich erst seit neuem 18 bin und mich mit so was nicht so gut aus kenne habe ich 96 + 14 Mahnung gezahlt und seit 1 woche will ich das dir mir sagen wie ich kündigen kann aber sie ignoriren mich krige keine antwort von dennen ich habe mir schon überlegt die nechste rechnung nicht zu zahlen weil ich das nicht ein sehe das ich nicht kündigen kann und dsa beste kommt ich habe die seite nicht mal 1 mal benutzt also angemeldet schon aber nix runter geladen.


----------



## DaRkPsYc0 (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Schuldigung wegen demm Doppel Post aber habe was vergessen zu sagen ich muste mir das geld von freunden leihen weil ich noch zur schule gehe und kein geld ferdine


----------



## susannethen (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

[.....]

halte einfach durch


----------



## drachen08 (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



DaRkPsYc0 schrieb:


> Schuldigung wegen demm Doppel Post aber habe was vergessen zu sagen ich muste mir das geld von freunden leihen weil ich noch zur schule gehe und kein geld ferdine



Zum Zeitpunkt  warst nach dem Gesetz nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig - das bedeutet, dass die meisten Rechtsgeschäfte, die beschränkt Geschäftsfähige schließen, unwirksam sind, wenn sie nicht mit Einwilligung der Eltern geschlossen werden. Die Eltern können dem Rechtsgeschäft jedoch auch nachträglich zustimmen oder es ablehnen.abgesehen davon,bevor man zahlt, googeln......
Nachzulesen:  Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen : Abzocke im Internet 
Verbraucherzentralen und in vielen Foren ist der Hinweis darauf d.h.: *Der da heißt: NICHT ZAHLEN.*

Vermutlich werden die sich erst wieder bei der nächsten Forderung melden und ihre üblichen Drohungen ausstoßen.


----------



## DaRkPsYc0 (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ja bestimmt dann werde ich es aber so machen das ich net zahle und wenn die dann weiter stressen sage ich mein Anwalt bescheid.


----------



## dater (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



> Anwalt bescheid.


Das kannste Dir sparen.Der erzählt Dir auch nichts anderes wie dass was oben in den Links steht


----------



## DaRkPsYc0 (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Guten Morgen

Ich habe eine gute Narchit und zwar habe ich so eben meine kündigungs bestätigung erhalten endlich


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



DaRkPsYc0 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine gute Narchit und zwar habe ich so eben meine kündigungs bestätigung erhalten endlich



Kündigungsbestätigung? Zu welchem Datum?


----------



## DaRkPsYc0 (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

bis 2 jahre also laut ihren vertrag


----------



## susannethen (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Es gibt keinen Vertrag - zahl nichts


----------



## susannethen (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo

Habe gestern eine neuee Mahnung bekommen :roll:  

War gelassen.


Gruß


----------



## funny1305 (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung dieser dubiosen Gesellschaft bekommen und sofort die Hotline angerufen. :-D Ich sagte der "netten" Dame, dass sie doch bitte sofort das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten soll und ich dann einen Widerspruch machen möchte. 

Das habe ich noch einmal per Mail bekräftigt und dass auf kostentreibende Maßnahmen zu verzichten ist. Achja, ich habe noch dazu bemerkt, dass ich mich auf die gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung freue. Es ist ziemlich egal, ob man sich wissentlich angemeldet hat oder nicht. Die verlangen schon Kohle, wenn man sich nur das Angebot ansehen will. Ohne kostenpflichtiges Abo kommt man erst gar nicht in die Angebote dieses besch...eidenen Vereines und alleine schon das ist unzulässig. Da können die noch soviel auf Ihre Starseite an Infos packen. Also einfach locker zurücklehen und den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid abwarten.  Mit dem Widerspruch sind nämlich diese [ edit] in der Beweispflicht und da würde mich interessieren, ob sie nur das Geringste beweisen können. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden und freue mich wirklich, wenn sich diese [edit]  wieder meldet.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Der Laden wollte gerichtlich verhindern, dass hier über ihn diskutiert und berichtet wird.
War aber ein Satz mit x :
Forenhaftung: Gericht weist Klage gegen Computerbetrug.de ab:


----------



## susannethen (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Guten Morgen

Habe auch auf die Beweispflicht plediert. Die haben die Mail-Adresse meiner Tochter angeben. Sie ist noch nicht 18.
Heute sind wir doch gläserne Bürger.
Ich zahle nicht.
Mich wunderts nur, daß in vielen Sendungen ob Fernseh, Radio, Zeitung usw. die [...]masche bekannt ist, machen die weiter und die Dummen :scherzkeks:zahlen 


Gruß

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## funny1305 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Seltsam...seltsam :-D Gestern kam die Rechnung und ich habe angerufen und per Mail aufgefordert, das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einzuleiten. Anständig wie ich bin, habe ich natürlich noch meine Adresse mitgeteilt.  Heute kann ich mich bereits nicht mehr mit meinen Zugangsdaten einloggen. Bin mir fast sicher, dass ich nix mehr höre.  Schade...schade...schade


----------



## susannethen (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo  


So ist es  - einloggen kannste auch nicht, aber zahlen sollste:sun:  


Bis bald


----------



## Sixfeet (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo.. 

nun kam noch wieder eine Email von Mediafinanz ins Haus geflattert! Vor 2 Wochen kam das gleiche per Brief! Es war lange Ruhe! -->



> Sehr geehrter Herr ...,
> 
> wie wir Ihnen bereits per Brief vom 02.02.2009 mitgeteilt haben, hat uns die Firma Net 24 Limited & Co. KG aus Leipzig mit dem Einzug einer offenen Forderung beauftragt. Sie hat am 23.11.2008 folgende Leistung für Sie erbracht:
> 
> ...



Ich hab dieses mal per Email geantwortet! 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wie ich bereits Ihrem Mandanten mitgeteilt habe werde ich keinerlei Zahlungen leisten!
> 
> ...



Naja mal sehen wie es weiter geht  
Aber ich denke zur Vollstreckung bzw. zum gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren kommt es nicht! Was meint Ihr so dazu? Wieso wird hierüber eigentlich nicht bei Stern TV etc. berichtet? Ich habe bereits mal angefragt, aber eine Absage von Stern TV bekommen! 

Viele Grüße
Sixfeet


----------



## drachen08 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Sixfeet schrieb:


> Hallo..
> 
> nun kam noch wieder eine Email von Mediafinanz ins Haus geflattert! Vor 2 Wochen kam das gleiche per Brief! Es war lange Ruhe! -->
> 
> ...



Kannst ganz beruhigt sein, ich habe die schon seit Monaten auf dem Hals,
wie du evtl. schon im Forum gelesen hast, auch- wenn ich mich hier nun wiederhole: Inkasso M.... gab Mahnverfahren zurück, danach 7.monatige  Funkstille, dann Angebot von Ab..... 50,00 Euro zu bezahlen, zahlbar innerhalb 1. Woche und alles sei damit erledigt. 
Jetzt sind fast vier weitere Wochen vergangen, trotz Drohungen, ich zahle keinen Cent und die halten bis jetzt wieder einmal die Füsse still. :quaengel:

Stern TV und andere werden diesbzgl. vermutlich viele Zuschriften bekommen, ich hatte es mal bei Akte .... vergeblich versucht.
Kürzlich kam ein Bericht von K..... G..... im Fernsehen.


----------



## funny1305 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es nicht zum gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren kommt. 

Ich habe in einem Inkassobüro gearbeitet und die Schreiben müssen in einer bestimmten Form verfasst sein und Gesetzestext enthalten. Schon alleine, dass auf eine "Mahnbescheidabteilung" bezogen wird, ist lächerlich. Alleine dass die auf Schufa und Gerichtsvollzieher in diesem Stadium verweisen, ist nichts anderes als heisse Luft.

Lehn Dich genüsslich zurück und mache gar nichts mehr. Ich werde auf meinen geforderten Mahnbescheid wohl ewig warten, leider. :-D  Sollte nämlich einer kommen, gibts nen bitterbösen Widerspruch und das könnte "Streamarchiv" und dem dubiosen Inkassobüro einiges an Ärger bescheren.

Also einfach nur chillen.:sun:


----------



## drachen08 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Medif.... weiß genau, dass keine Chance für irgendwelche Forderungen bestehen, sonst hätten die nicht Mahnverfahren an stream.... zurückgegeben.
Viele User sind inzwischen verunsichert und geschockt worden, es besteht kein Grund dafür.


----------



## Sixfeet (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo..   das war nun die Antwort von mediafinanz



> Sehr geehrter Herr...,
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Bitte senden Sie uns eine Kopie Ihres fristgerechten Widerrufs, damit wir den Vorgang prüfen können. Ohne einen Nachweis über einen wirksamen Widerruf gegenüber unserem Mandanten bleibt uns nichts, als auf die Fristen und Beträge unserer Mahnschreiben zu verweisen.
> ...



Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Mediafinanz AG wirklich kein Betrüger sondern wirklich eigentlich nur arm dran da sie solch einen Mandanten haben! Was sagt Ihr dazu? 
Einen fristgerechten Widerruf habe ich nicht, da die Mahnung nach der Widerrufsfrist gekommen ist. Naja aber es ist ja bei vielen so gewesen! 
Was soll man dazu noch sagen! Soll ich Mediafinanz nochmal was zurückschreiben, oder soll ich das einfach ruhen lassen? 

Viele Grüße
Sixfeet


----------



## funny1305 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ne, nicht mehr antworten, da völlig unnötig.

Sie werde Dich wohl noch einige Male anschreiben und dem Ende zu einen Vergleich anbieten. Sobald Du mit Antwort reagierst, werden die Dich weiter anschreiben.

Du kannst event. eine letzte Nachricht verfassen die wie folgt aussehen könnte: 

"Den einzigen Widerruf, den ich noch mache ist der Widerspruch gegen den ordnungsgemäßen Mahnbescheid." :-D  Und Tschüssssss


----------



## drachen08 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

:dafuer: Aber Anschreiben würde nicht, das interessiert die nicht, wird keiner lesen.


----------



## susannethen (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo 

Wieso kann das  Steamarchivteam so ungestört weiter machen und die Menschheit nerven:wall: 

Wo ist die Gesetzeslücke  und was muß noch alles passieren, damit dieses Drama endlich vorbei ist     OHNE ZAHLUNG 


Gruß


----------



## drachen08 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Diese Problematik wird vermutlich noch eine Weile anhalten, Handlungsbedarf besteht schon lange.
Man hört und sieht viel von Mega D....... d.h. geht durch die Medien, nur bei stream...... Stillschweigen........
So bleibt den Usern die Entscheidung überlassen, zahlen und Geld rauswerfen oder sich nicht in Angst und Schrecken versetzen lassen.


----------



## susannethen (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo Drachen 008 


Wieso Stillschweigen bei Stremarchiv??????


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



susannethen schrieb:


> Wieso Stillschweigen bei Stremarchiv??????



Ob es wirklich Sinn macht  Brieffreundschaften einzugehen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Sephiroth12345 (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ich habe auch die Anfangs genannte E-mail von steamarchiv bekommen. Ich war zuest schockiert und als ich steamarchiv bei google eingegeben habe bin ich auf diese Forum gestoßen wie soll ich jetzt auf die E-mail reagieren?


----------



## webwatcher (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Sephiroth12345 schrieb:


> wie soll ich jetzt auf die E-mail reagieren?


das Posting genau  vor deinem  lesen und  die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite)


----------



## susannethen (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo 

Gar nicht auf die eingehen. Jedes Porto ist zu schade, jede Zeit vor dem Computer nervt, den Herren zu " antworten" :wall: 

Gruß


----------



## Sephiroth12345 (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ok thx. Ich werds mal ignorieren bzw die mail löschen


----------



## Sephiroth12345 (1 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Jetzt hab ich eine Mahnung bekommen die mail war wohl schon etwas älter.

Ich hab mal so geantwortet




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
> 
> "Ich werde keine Zahlungen leisten für etwas, was ich nicht in Anspruch genommen habe!
> Des weiteren kam kein Vertrag zustande!
> ...



was meint ihr wie's jezt weitergeht?


----------



## Antiscammer (1 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Natürlich wird es mit weiteren schwachsinnigen Antworten, Drohungen und Mahnungen weitergehen. Denn: wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagiert, wird wiederum neue schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten. - Etwa in dem Stil: "Beachten Sie, dass die Informationen, die über uns im Internet geschrieben wurden, verleumderisch und falsch sind. Diese Informationen entheben Sie nicht von der Zahlungspflicht. Sie haben ... blabla... am xx.xx.200x bei unserem ... blabla... angemeldet... und ...blafasel. Die Forderung bleibt aufrecht. Zahlen Sie bis zum ...blabla..., sonst.... blafasel... schwurbel... schwadronier... der Inassovollstrecker des Bundesamtes für Forderungseinzug in Cuxhaven... undsoweiterfasel und mit freundlichen Grüßen."
Lass es einfach gut sein. Tu Dir den Stress nicht an.


----------



## blowfish (1 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Sephiroth12345 schrieb:


> Es läuft bereits eine Sammelklage gegen die Machenschaften von Streamarchiv!"



Also wenn du den gequirlten Mist geschrieben hast, wirst du auch weiterhin Post bekommen. Und wenn sie dein Schreiben auch lesen, wissen die, das du keine Ahnung hast. 
In Deutschland gibt es keien Sammelklage, also kann auch keine wegen den Machenschaften laufen.


----------



## susannethen (2 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo 


Ich habe zweimal geschrieben. 1x als mein Sohn (damals 13) zahlen sollte. Jetzt weiss ich wo die meine Adresse herhaben und das 2x wegen Streamarchiv.
Jetzt lass ich die schreiberei und habe jetzt Ruhe :sun: 
Schau ma mal wie lang  

Gruß


----------



## Sephiroth12345 (2 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



blowfish schrieb:


> Also wenn du den gequirlten Mist geschrieben hast, wirst du auch weiterhin Post bekommen. Und wenn sie dein Schreiben auch lesen, wissen die, das du keine Ahnung hast.
> In Deutschland gibt es keien Sammelklage, also kann auch keine wegen den Machenschaften laufen.



Das hab ich in nem anderen Forum gelsen naja ich werds jetzt einfach ignorieren...is sowiso nur meine 2. email adresse. Sobald was mit der Post oder so kommt frag ich nochmal nach aber ich gehe davon aus dass die keine Ahnung haben wo ich wohne weil für die bin ich Herr Asda sasda oder sowas xD
Danke euch allen die mir geholfen haben
Hoffe ich hab so mal ne Zeit lang meine Ruhe


----------



## susannethen (3 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo  


Heute kam wieder eine Rechnung von Buchhaltung Fabrik,die Masche wie Streamarchiv. 
Wer hat von denen schon gehört.
Hört denn das nie auf die brauchen wohl Geld 

Wieder nix bezahlen, wieder neue Mahnungen oder Rechnungen:comphit:     


Wo bleibt der Rechtsstaat


----------



## susannethen (5 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hu Hu 


ALLE aufpassen , die RUFEN jetzt sogar an - eine weibliche Stimme fragt ganz höflich ob sie mit....sprechen und dann sie wissen schon das eine Rechnung noch offen ist bla bal
Zu ihr gesagt sie soll mich in Ruhe lassen und dann hat die Stimmer weiter gedroht  - ich aufgelegt  - die werden immer dreister 
Frage dürfen die anrufen  - wehren sich zuviele gegen solche Leut

Gruß


----------



## drachen08 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



susannethen schrieb:


> Hallo Drachen 008
> Wieso Stillschweigen bei Stremarchiv??????



Dies müsste noch mehr publik werden!
In den Medien wurde z.B. öfters über Mega...... usw. berichtet, aber stream... habe ich noch keine Berichterstattung gehört.
Erfreulich ist, dass stream.... mit der Klage den Bach runtergegangen ist und ein Beitrag nicht gelöst werden muss.
So habe ich heute mal ein DANKESCHÖN  ins Forum gesetzt!!!


----------



## drachen08 (5 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



dater schrieb:


> Das kannste Dir sparen.Der erzählt Dir auch nichts anderes wie dass was oben in den Links steht



Richtig.....
Die haben mir nicht umsonst ein Vergleichsangebot von 50,00 Euro gemacht und alles sei sozusagen vergessen/erledigt. Innerhalb einer Woche sollte ich zahlen, darüber sind schon wieder Wochen ins Land gegangen, habe wie bereits erwähnt: NICHT GEZAHLT.
Wären die im Recht, hätten die niemals so ein Angebot unterbreitet, sondern auf die Zahlung von 142Euro (pro Jahr 96Euro) bestanden.
Inkasso hätte das Verfahren auch nicht zurückgegeben.


----------



## Katrin1904 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Puh, jetzt bin ich aber froh auf dieses Forum gestoßen zu sein.

Mich hat es auch erwischt bei streamarchiv, hatte direkt nach meiner Anmeldung dort meine Mitgliedschaft widerrufen und dann einen mail bekommen, dass das nicht geht, da ich etwas heruntergelden hätte, habe ich natürlich aber nicht.

Jetzt bin ich gerade beim Schreiben von Net24 per Post. Nun weiß ich ja durch Euch, dass ich nicht zahlen muss. 

Jetzt kann ich etwas beruhigter schlafen und werde alle kommenden Briefe diesbezüglich ignorieren.

Vielen Dank an Euch und ich werde berichten wie es bei mir weitergeht.

Grüße an alle von katrin


----------



## drachen08 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hast Widerspruch eingelegt, also würde ich nicht weiter darauf eingehen, nur bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren und hier widerrufen und da kann man vermutlich lange warten.
Lies einfach meine Erfahrungen, so auch dieses spendabele Vergleichsangebot und man weiß - was man davon halten soll.


----------



## botschi (18 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

ic habe mich dummerweise vor kurzem auch dort angemeldet.. und natürlich auch den zugang zum member-bereich genutzt um zu sehen was es gibt. aber ich habe keinen download getätigt. ich habe direkt nach der anmldung und dem login n widerruf dorthingeschickt. leider meinten sie dann der vertrag sei gültig weil ich eine leistung in anspruch genommen habe. muss ich zahlen oder nicht? habe die seite leider erneut "besucht" da meine login-daten gespeichert sind und ich eig nur auf die hauptseite wollte... kann mir jetzt jemand was? habe nur angst dass ich selbst n fehler gemacht habe und jetzt zahlen muss.
lg


----------



## drachen08 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ist schon dumm, wenn man erneut auf die Seite gegangen ist, aber dies rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach noch keinen Vertragsabschluß, sehe  dennoch möglicherweise hier eine arglistige Täuschung als gegeben und mit dem Hinweis würde ich erneut einen Widerruf starten.
Überlegung, evtl. mal eine Mail an die Verbraucherzentrale schicken und anfragen.


----------



## botschi (18 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

ich wollte ja nur auf die startseite um mir die agb´s nochmal erneut anzusehen und die widerrufsbelehrung.. nur deshalb bin ich ja daraufgegangen  hat das jetzt folgen für mich???


----------



## drachen08 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



botschi schrieb:


> ich wollte ja nur auf die startseite um mir die agb´s nochmal erneut anzusehen und die widerrufsbelehrung.. nur deshalb bin ich ja daraufgegangen  hat das jetzt folgen für mich???




Die AGB wäre ohne einloggen möglich gewesen, wie dem auch sei, sicher die AGB und die Seite mit: STRG+Alt+Drucktaste, dann öffne Bildbearbeitungsprog. und auf einfügen gehen, in JPG abspeichern.

Und nun Widerruf wie erwähnt und VB. melden.


----------



## botschi (18 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

ich wollte ja auf die startseite aber meine daten waren noch gespeichert so bin ich irgendwie direkt auf den member-bereich kommen. hier funktioniert die startseite nicht. hab ich jetzt was zu befürchten? habe erneut einen widerruf geschickt... 
aber nicht, dass ihr denkt ich habe erneut email-adresse etc eingegeben... das habe ich nicht.. wie gesagt nur die memberdaten...


----------



## Antiscammer (18 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## botschi (19 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

So, habe mich noch in einigen anderen Foren schlau"gelesen"... Bin auf die Fehler in den AGB´s gestoßen... nun die Frage: ist der Vertrag nun rechtens wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe oder nicht? Gilt das Widerrufsrecht von 2 wochen wenn ich nichts gedownloadet habe?

Auszug AGB:



> 1. Vertragsgrundlagen
> 
> Allen Verträgen, die der Kunde über das Internet mit der Net 24 Limited & Co. KG (im Folgenden: Dienstleister) abschließt, liegen ausschließlich diese AGB zugrunde. Diese erkennt der Kunde mit seiner Registrierung bei dem Dienstleister an.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (19 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



botschi schrieb:


> So, habe mich noch in einigen anderen Foren schlau"gelesen"


Na, hoffentlich waren es die richtigen.

Ich kenne viele Foren, die die Probleme für Betroffene eher vergrößern. Foren, die schlauer sind als dieses hier, habe ich jedenfalls in mehr als drei Jahren mit Kostenfallen nicht gefunden.

Ansonsten bietet es sich an, auch hier mal zu lesen. Dann beantworten sich alle Fragen.


----------



## drachen08 (19 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



botschi schrieb:


> So, habe mich noch in einigen anderen Foren schlau"gelesen"... Bin auf die Fehler in den AGB´s gestoßen... nun die Frage: ist der Vertrag nun rechtens wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe oder nicht? Gilt das Widerrufsrecht von 2 wochen wenn ich nichts gedownloadet habe?
> 
> Auszug AGB:



Man staune, ist eine andere als mir bekannte AGB. Möglicherweise ist die Aufmachung auch geändert worden, kann dies nur vermuten. 
Widerrufsrecht wurde eine Frist von zwei Wochen angegeben, die würde ich beanspruchen, abgesehen davon bist  du u.a. auf fehlerhafte AGB. gestoßen. Wozu zahlen?

Was hindert dich daran - die VB. anzuschreiben, was die zu dieser AGB. sagen, *damals wurde mir mitgeteilt: NICHT ZAHLEN. * 
Wenn überhaupt, wäre für ein Beratungsgespräch ein geringer Beitrag fällig.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Was hindert dich daran - die VB. anzuschreiben, was die zu dieser AGB. sagen, *damals wurde mir mitgeteilt: NICHT ZAHLEN. *


Und das sagen die immer noch.  Warum wird hier immer wieder mit den 
unsäglichen Versteckspielchen der Nutzlosbetreiber rumgekaspert?


----------



## drachen08 (19 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Und das sagen die immer noch.  Warum wird hier immer wieder mit den
> unsäglichen Versteckspielchen der Nutzlosbetreiber rumgekaspert?



Würde man ins Forum Fakten einstellen, ist doch edit die Folge ( *ist sicher auch gut u. angebracht), *da man u.a. evtl. Futter liefern würde, also kaspert man in der Formelierung rum - wie du es bezeichnest.


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Diese Diskussionen führen zu nichts  außer zu Verunsicherung der Leser.
  Gäbe es etwas relevantes, wäre  es längst  von unseren Juristen geprüft und 
entsprechend kommentiert worden.

Das Forum ist kein Privatkränzchen sondern wird von zigtausenden gelesen.
Für die muß es klar und  unmißverständlich bleiben. Alberne und  irrelevante 
Formulierungstricks zu diskutieren ist contraproduktiv.


----------



## Inna XXX (19 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

*Die Frage ist wer hat den längeren Atem, habe schon 6x Post von Streamarchiv und Mediafinanz erhalten und jedesmal geantwortet mit AGB und BGB, die versuchen es einfach auf die Dumme.*

*Habe im Internet unter anderen auch in Dieses Forum viel Hilfreiches gefunden, nur nicht verrückt ´machen lassen. :wall:*


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Inna XXX schrieb:


> [B und jedesmal geantwortet mit AGB und BGB, die versuchen es einfach auf die Dumme.[/b]


ob das sinnvoll ist Briefreundschaften zu schließen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

ansonsten hast du noch viel vor dir ( nicht ganz ernstgemeint  ): 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## botschi (19 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

ja di einträge zu den fehlerhaften agb´s sind auber schon etwas älter. nun stellt sich für mich die frage, ob diese agb´s jetzt korrekt sind... also als ich mich angemeldet hatte hatte sich die seite damals in einem popup fenster geöffnet aber so, dass die seite komplett aussah. nur musste man da nach oben scrollen um den preis zu sehen, er war also "versteckt"...und der untere Teil sowieso. also direkt nichts von kosten außer in den agb´s zu erkennen... wisst ihr darauf eine antwort? und das widerrufsrecht, ist das jetzt auch ok oder immernoch fehlerhaft???? sry


----------



## webwatcher (19 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



botschi schrieb:


> .. also als ich mich angemeldet hatte hatte sich die seite damals in einem popup fenster geöffnet aber so, dass die seite komplett aussah.(


Es ist nicht das Problem  des Usern nachzuweisen, wann welche Versteckspielchen betrieben wurden.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Inna XXX (19 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

*Fakt ist das es nicht seriös ist, selbst wenn als Überschrift auf einen 24 Monats vertrag hingewiesen wird, heißt das noch lange nicht das ich Ihn abschließe.*

*Und wenn in den AGB dies Versteckt ist, lt. aussage VS Halle ist dies nlt. BGB § ?? nicht zulässig.*

*Die spielen mit Deiner und Meiner Unwissenheit und da immer noch genug darunter sind,  die diese Summe zahlen, lohnt sich das für diese Firma von Herrn [.....].*

*:scherzkeks: Ich kann nur jeden raten, standhaft zu bleiben dem dasselbe passiert ist und das sind lt. google nicht wenige.*

*Das Inkasso Mediafinanz ist dort bereits auch negativ in den Schlagzeilen.*


----------



## Zibbi (23 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo,
ich habe auch den ganzen Ablauf "Streamarchiv" hinter mir. Rechnung, Mahnung, Drohungen. Aber heute hat mich die Inkassogesellschaft Mediafinanz angerufen und mir noch Zeit gegeben bis Mittwoch die Forderung zu begleichen, sonst ginge der Vorgang ans Amtsgericht. Wollte eigentlich hart bleiben, jetzt bekomme ich aber doch Zweifel.


----------



## drachen08 (23 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Wieso Zweifel, hast du dich hier mal kundig gemacht? Vermutlich nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (23 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Zibbi schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich hart bleiben, jetzt bekomme ich aber doch Zweifel.


Warum?  Inkassobüros sind nur  weitere Statisten  im Drohkasperletheater. 
Inkassobüros haben keinerlei Vollmachten außer Drohmüllschreiben zu verfassen


----------



## Zibbi (23 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Danke für eure Antworten. Werde nicht Zahlen!


----------



## drachen08 (23 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Warum. Inkassobüros sind nur  weitere Statisten  im Drohkasperletheater.
> Inkassobüros haben keinerlei Vollmachten außer Drohmüllschreiben zu verfassen




Dies habe ich alles hinter mir, zwei Sachen dazu: Inkasso wurde bei mir an ..... zurückgegeben, nach Monaten Vergleichsangebot von ....  wollten nur noch 50,00 Euro. NIX DA.

Ist doch gnädig. :scherzkeks::kick:


----------



## drachen08 (23 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Zibbi schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten. Werde nicht Zahlen!



Kleine Randbemerkung. Ob telefonieren gut ist ? 
NEIN


----------



## Zibbi (23 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Darum hatte ich ja Zweifel. Weil man mich *telefonisch* angesprochen hat. Keine Ahnung wie die an meine Tel-Nr. kommen. Stehe nämlich nicht im Telefonbuch.


----------



## drachen08 (23 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Zibbi schrieb:


> Darum hatte ich ja Zweifel. Weil man mich *telefonisch* angesprochen hat. Keine Ahnung wie die an meine Tel-Nr. kommen. Stehe nämlich nicht im Telefonbuch.



Wie auch immer, beachte einfach die Hinweise.


----------



## Sixfeet (26 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo zusammen, 

nach langer Zeit ruhe, ist nun die Ankündigung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides gekommen! 

Der Gesamtbetrag liegt derzeit bereits bei 150€

96€
+14 € Mahnkosten
+32,50€ Inkassogebühren
+7,50€ Inkassoauslagen

Wie schauts aus... muss man hier Angst bekommen???  

Ich denke doch mal nicht, oder?

Viele Grüße
Sixfeet


----------



## webwatcher (26 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Sixfeet schrieb:


> nach langer Zeit ruhe, ist nun die *Ankündigung* des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides gekommen!


Für jede Ankündigung  in  derartigen Drohmüllschreiben  einen Cent an den 
Fiskus und  der Staatshaushalt wäre saniert :scherzkeks: 

Vermutlich geht es so weiter 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.

PS: selbst wenn er käme,  na und? 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...bekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/


----------



## drachen08 (26 März 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Sixfeet schrieb:


> _Full quote gekürzt modinfo _


Lies meine Beiträge,dann weißt du was ich aus Erfahrung von Drohungen halte: NICHTS und :-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Patty (16 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Ich habe diese E-Mail erhalten:



> _Ihre Rechnungsnummer SA-****
> 
> Guten Tag Herr *****
> 
> ...


 
_Muss man sich jetzt sorgen machen das man schriftliche Rechnungen oder Anzeigen bei ignorieren erhält???_


----------



## drachen08 (16 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

*Lies mal meine vorherigen Threads*, spätestens dann wirst du feststellen, Sorgen sind unbegründet. Kannst dein Geld für andere Zwecke ausgeben, nur nicht für Abz..... Habe diesbzgl. reichlich Erfahrung.


----------



## Patty (16 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

ok,sorgen macht mir nur, das ich eine mail bekam, das mir eine Anzeige wegen Betrug droht, weil ich falsche Angaben gemacht hätte


----------



## drachen08 (16 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Patty schrieb:


> ok,sorgen macht mir nur, das ich eine mail bekam, das mir eine Anzeige wegen Betrug droht, weil ich falsche Angaben gemacht hätte




Wie erwähnt, lies einfach was bereits darüber geschrieben wurde.
Die Sorge ist unbegründet. Inkasso und sämtliche Drohungen kenne ich bereits, bis zum Vergleichsangebot solle 50,00 Euro innerhalb einer Woche zahlen und alles sei sozusagen NULL und NICHTIG.
Wären die im Recht, hätten die so ein Angebot nicht gemacht, würden keine 142,00 Euro für ein angeblich abgeschlossenes 2 Jahresabo verschenken.
Habe nicht gezahlt und werde nicht zahlen.


----------



## Patty (16 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

OK , danke für die Antwort, muss man jetzt auch mit Post (Papier) rechnen?


----------



## webwatcher (16 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Patty schrieb:


> muss man jetzt auch mit Post (Papier) rechnen?


Falls du völlig unnötigerweise deine Adresse verraten hast, ja 
Mahndrohmüll auf Papier wird üblicherweise in den grünen oder blauen Tonnen entsorgt.


----------



## drachen08 (16 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Falls du völlig unnötigerweise deine Adresse verraten hast, ja
> Mahndrohmüll auf Papier wird üblicherweise in den grünen oder blauen Tonnen entsorgt.



An Adrs. zu kommen, ist heutzutage kein Problem, selbst wenn die diese haben, befolge den obigen Ratschlag.

Bekam selbst per Post solchen Müll zugestellt, hat mich jedoch nicht beeindrucken können u.a. nicht Inkasso, letztendlich hat Inkasso das Mahnverfahren an  str........ zurückgegeben. :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Patty (17 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Gut, also muss man das hier auch nicht ernst nehmen???

I





> hre Rechnungsnummer SA- [edit]
> 
> Guten Tag Herr -------,
> 
> ...


 

Das widerspricht sich nähmlich mit der vorherigen E-mail von denen, da stand nähmlich sie würden für 39 Euro das angebliche Abo löschen.


----------



## drachen08 (17 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Patty schrieb:


> Gut, also muss man das hier auch nicht ernst nehmen???



Denke Frage ist bereits deutlich beantwortet.
Nochmals: NEIN............


----------



## schaurieSN (21 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Auch ich bekam eine Rechnung von Streamarchiv über 96,00 Euro nur konnte ich an den angegebenen Tag mich gar nicht registrieren bzw. anmelden, weil ich erstens bis abends nicht zu Hause (also auch nicht am PC) war und zweitens ich abends feststellen musste dann mein Betriebssystem ein Totalabsturz hatte (auch habe ich dafür Zeugen). Durch denn Totalabsturz war mein Rechner auch erst wieder am drauf folgenden Wochenende voll betriebsbereit, denn ich bin nicht so firm was PC und die dazu gehörigen Installationen betrifft und musste mir Hilfe holen – die Hilfe konnte aber erst am drauf folgenden Wochenende. Des weiteren kam mir auch der Anfangsname des Inhaber Net 24 .......... bekannt vor. Ein Bekannter von mir sollte an Net 24 mit einen anderen Produkt (Chatroom) einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag eingegangen sein, nur das dumme daran war das er zu denn Zeitpunkt des angeblichen Vertrages nicht mal in Deutschland und so mit unter keinen Umständen an seinen PC war. 
Na mal sehen wie die Damen und Herren jetzt weiter reagieren nach dem ich Ihnen mitgeteilt habe wie der Status quo zum Zeitpunkt meiner angeblichen Registrierung war. Natürlich habe ich Streamarchiv auch noch den Link von diesem Portal mit gesendet und Ihnen mitgeteilt das Sie keinen Cent und auch keine weiteren Antworten von mir erhalten werden.


----------



## drachen08 (21 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Jedes weitere Schreiben - lohnt nicht, werden die vermutlich eh ignorieren. Spare dir die Mühe und halte dein Geld fest. Bleibt cool.
Mir liegen genügend Erfahrungen vor und wie du nachlesen kannst, bis hin Vergleichsangebot ist alles dabei.


----------



## Katrin1904 (22 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

So nun habe auch ich wiedermal Post bekommen. Diesmal mal von der Inkassofirma, über 150,- Euro. Ist bei mir direkt in der blauen Tonne gelandet.

gruß an alle Katrin


----------



## drachen08 (22 April 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Katrin1904 schrieb:


> So nun habe auch ich wiedermal Post bekommen. Diesmal mal von der Inkassofirma, über 150,- Euro. Ist bei mir direkt in der blauen Tonne gelandet.gruß an alle Katrin



Da gehört das auch hin, wie mehrfach erwähnt, ging seinerzeit die Forderung vom Inkasso - an die zurück. Später kam von stream....... dann ein Vergleichsangebot. Alles hat  meine Tonne geschluckt. :-D


----------



## anusch (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo zusammen, mir ist genau das gleiche wie Euch passiert . Ich hab mich total erschrocken, als ich die Rechnung und dann die Mahnung bekommen habe. Ich habe aber trotzdem zurück geschrieben und auch erwähnt, dass das Unternehmen sehr bekannt mit der Masche im web ist und habe auch gleich ein paar Links mitgeschickt. Jetzt habe ich schon seit ein paar Tagen Ruhe, aber das wird ja leider nicht so bleiben. *

ABER *was ich Euch eigentlich mitteilen wollte, in der neusten c't (ct) sind zwei gute Artikel genau zu diesem Thema drin, Recht/ Web-Abzocke mit Angelockt und abkassiert und dann mit Abgeblockt - Forderungen von Abzockern abwehren. Ich hab sie hier grad vor mir liegen und kann sie Euch nur empfehlen. Da ist genau das Vorgehen von denen beschrieben und was man eben dann machen kann, wenn es zu spät ist. Was tun bei Mahnbescheid und etc. Seit erst mal lieb gegrüßt und toi, toi, toi  anusch

:comphit:


----------



## webwatcher (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



anusch schrieb:


> ABER [/B]was ich Euch eigentlich mitteilen wollte, in der neusten c't (ct) sind zwei gute Artikel genau zu diesem Thema drin, Recht/ Web-Abzocke mit Angelockt und abkassiert und dann mit Abgeblockt - Forderungen von Abzockern abwehren. Ich hab sie hier grad vor mir liegen und kann sie Euch nur empfehlen. Da ist genau das Vorgehen von denen beschrieben und was man eben dann machen kann, wenn es zu spät ist. Was tun bei Mahnbescheid und etc.


Ist bekannt aber trifft hier im Forum nicht auf unbedingte Gegenliebe. 
heise widmet  sich *nach* vier Jahren diesem Thema, wir schon *seit* vier Jahren

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...oeffentlichungen-werden-immer-daemlicher.html

Insbesondere die tibetanischen Gebetsmühlenempfehlungen  zum Schreibselns decken sich absolut
 nicht mit unseren Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## bernhard (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



anusch schrieb:


> ... und was man eben dann machen kann, wenn es zu spät ist. Was tun bei Mahnbescheid und etc.


Zu spät war es bei Millionen von Betroffenen seit mehr als vier Jahren nicht in einem einzigen Fall. Mahnbescheide sind seltener als Biltzeinschläge oder Lotto-Jackpots. Zur Abwehr reicht beim unwahrscheinlichen Fall eines Mahnbescheides ein einfacher Widerspruch in Form eines Kreuzes auf dem Vordruck  und fertig.

Das öffentliche Gerede über nichts und die vielen "Ratschläge" und "Musterbriefe" erhöhen unnötig die Hysterie.


----------



## anusch (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

ja sorry ...


----------



## mister blackwell (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und bin wie offensichtlich viele andere auch auf der streamarchiv-Seite gelandet. Das war im Januar 2009 - bis Anfang Mai habe ich diverse E-Mails von den Herrschaften von streamarchiv und dem Inkasso-"Unternehmen" mediafinanz bekommen, seitdem ist Ruhe!

Ist Euch eitgentlich schon aufgefallen, dass die Seite von streamarchiv mittlerweile ganz anders aussieht?? 

Wie auch immer: Ich finde, man sollte solchen "Unternehmen" das Leben so schwer wie möglich machen. Das heißt natürlich: Auf keinen Fall bezahlen. 

Aber was kann man sonst noch tun? Mir fallen zumindest zwei Aktionen ein, um ein wenig Sand in das Getriebe von streamarchiv  zu streuen: Zum einen gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Polizei zu informieren mit dem Hinweis, dass man sich von streamarchiv betrogen fühlt. Das macht man am besten über die online-Wache. Ein Hinweis ist keine Anzeige, aber vielleicht wird dadurch unseren Gesetzeshütern klar, was streamarchiv so treibt und vielleicht kommt irgendein Staatsanwalt auf die Idee, sich das Geschäftsmodell von streamarchiv endlich einmal etwas genauer anzuschauen...
Zudem gab es einen Aufruf der Verbraucherzentrale, die Bank, bei der streamarchiv ein Konto unterhält aufzufordern, das Konto zu kündigen. Leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr...  :unzufrieden:
Auf meinen Rechnungen ist die Sparkasse Muldental genannt. Ich finde, eine Protest-E-Mail an die Sparkasse kann nicht schaden. Ich habe übrigens keine Antwort erhalten, es gab aber wohl schon Fälle, in denen die Proteste erfolgreich waren...

LG
Mister Blackwell


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



mister blackwell schrieb:


> Ist Euch eitgentlich schon aufgefallen, dass die Seite von streamarchiv mittlerweile ganz anders aussieht??



Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt. Es hat sich leider noch nicht  allgemein rumgesprochen,
dass es kaum etwas flüchtigers und  manipulierbareres gibt als Webseiten

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html


----------



## Pbsl (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo,

Ich bin auch wie wohl viele andere in die Streamarchiv Falle getappt. Allerdings habe ich nicht meine richtigen Persönlichen Daten hinterlegt. D.h Streamarchiv hat mir eine E-mail mit einer Ankündigung einer Strafanzeige angekündigt. 
Was soll ich tuen können sie meine Adresse mittels der Ip-Adresse ermitteln? ist das schonmal vorgekommen?
Hat jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Kann mir jemand helfen??

Gruß


----------



## bernhard (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hier kann man sich nur selbst helfen, indem man das liest, was schon geschrieben wurde.


----------



## immorb (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



> können sie meine Adresse mittels der Ip-Adresse ermitteln


Hier:
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## carolin (1 Juli 2009)

*Streamarchiv - sehr wichtig bitte!*

Hey...
ich habe mich versehentlich auf streamarchiv angemeldet, eine abzockerfirma wie ich mittlerweile weiß. ich habe bereits 2 x 96€ gezahlt weil meine mutter meinte das wäre das beste... naja... aber irgendwie will ich das nicht nochmal zahlen!
heute kam wieder die gleiche rechnung (nach 2 jahren), dass wieder 2 x 96€ fällig sind, kann ich das jetzt ignorieren oder heißt es - einmal zahlen, wieder zahlen und jetzt kündigung mitschicken?

ich habe von einem anderen opfer mitbekommen, dass er sogar Post von denen bekommen hat... kann ich alles ignorieren, bis ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt? 

bitte um antwort, sehr wichtig! :-?


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv - sehr wichtig bitte!*



carolin schrieb:


> kann ich das jetzt ignorieren oder heißt es - einmal zahlen, wieder zahlen und jetzt kündigung mitschicken?


>>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


carolin schrieb:


> bis ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid kommt?


ist weniger wahrscheinlich, als dass dich ein Blitz trifft.

Die Nutzlosbranche setzt auf "freiwillige" Zahler  ( das heißt aus Angst oder Unwissenheit)


----------



## M. Kohlhaas (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Habe gegen Streamarchiv Strafanzeige wegen Betruges und Nötigung gestellt.
Kripo und Staatsanwaltschaft kannten diese Brüder wohl schon.
Als Film und Fernsehkomponist suchte ich den Sound eines bestimmten Vogels in der vom Streamarchiv versprochenen höchsten MP3 Qualität.

Ich fand nur verzerrte, übersteuerte Hühner oder rauschende Heuschrecken, usw., bar jeder Qualität, absolut unbrauchbar, jedenfalls MP3`s, bei der sogar die Kripo lachte.

Dadurch, das man die Dateien entpacken musste und nicht vorher gegenhören konnte, ist der Tatbestand des [...........] erfüllt und zieht hoffentlich die Schließung dieses Ladens nach sich!


Mit besten Grüßen

M. Kohlhaas


----------



## Ianna (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hallo,

hab letztes Jahr bei streamarchiv meine mailadresse eingegeben und daraufhin eine Rechnung erhalten. Hab leider auch gezahlt, da ich mich nicht richtig informiert hab. :wall:

Vor zwei Tagen kam wieder eine Rechnung. Kann ich die ignorieren, obwohl ich die erste gezahl hab?

Grüße
Ianna


----------



## webwatcher (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Ianna schrieb:


> Vor zwei Tagen kam wieder eine Rechnung. Kann ich die ignorieren, obwohl ich die erste gezahl hab?


>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## M. Kohlhaas (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Strafanzeigen ( Betrug / Nötigung ), je mehr, desto besser! 
Je heißer diesen Leuten der Boden unter der Füssen wird ( Hausdurchsuchungen, Observierung der Internetseiten, etc. ) um so eher sind wir sie los. Es gibt da zwar diesen Heuschreckeneffekt ... neue Stadt, neuer Geschäftsführer, neuer Firmenname, gleiche Masche, ... aber das ist zumindest etwas, was unsereins tun kann.
Laut Kripo und Staatsanwaltschaft kann das Schließen einer solchen Firma zwar dauern, drum Strafanzeigen, Strafanzeigen, Strafanzeigen.
Lasst Euch nicht verängstigen, wehrt Euch.
Auch ein Anschreiben an die Banken, die diesen Unternehmen ein Konto gewähren, mag helfen ... und natürlich so viel wie möglich öffentlich machen und andere vorwarnen.

Mit besten Grüßen


M. Kohlhaas


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



M. Kohlhaas schrieb:


> Strafanzeigen ( Betrug / Nötigung )


....woher sollen die notwendigen Tatbestandsmerkmale genommen werden?



M. Kohlhaas schrieb:


> .... drum Strafanzeigen, Strafanzeigen, Strafanzeigen.


...führt erfahrungsgemäß zur Übersättigung der Behörden, bis hin zur Gleichgültigkeit oder zur Priorisierung anderweitiger Ermittlungen, was soviel heißt wie keine Bearbeitung solcher Fälle.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

[OT]


M. Kohlhaas schrieb:


> drum Strafanzeigen, Strafanzeigen, Strafanzeigen.
> Lasst Euch nicht verängstigen, wehrt Euch.


Michael Kohlhaas ? Wikipedia


> Durch die Enttäuschung, dass sein Land sein Eigentum nicht schützen kann und er auf gerichtlichem Weg keinen gerechten Prozess bekommt, beginnt (M.)  Kohlhaas anlässlich des bitteren Verlust seiner Frau seinen Rachefeldzug gegen den Junker Wenzel von Tronka. Er fühlt sich vom Staat verstoßen, so versucht er nun seinerseits, durch offene Rebellion gegen die Weltordnung zu seinem Recht zu kommen: Kohlhaas verwandelt sich nun vom rechtschaffenen Pferdehändler zusehends zu einem rücksichtslosen Mordbrenner, einem entsetzlichen Menschen seiner Zeit.


Nick = Omen? Hoffe, dass dieser Kohlhaas nicht als Vorbild gesehen wird [/OT]


----------



## M. Kohlhaas (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Bei allem Verständnis für den historischen Kohlhaas ... die Wahl dieses Namens steht bei mir dafür, sich nicht alles gefallen zu lassen und sich mit allen legalen Mitteln zu wehren!

Übersättigung der Behörden ... möglich ... nächste Frage ...wann reagiert ein Staatsanwalt ... nächste Frage ...Verängstigung der Opfer hinnehmen, tolerieren , womöglich gar zahlen !?

In meinem Fall wurde minderwertige Ware als hochqualitativ beworben und angeboten ... das war erst zu erkennen nach Entpackung des ZIP-Bündels.

Ich bestelle Diamanten und bekomme geschliffenes Glas.

Der Volksmund nennt das Betrug, oder irre ich mich da ?


Gruß

M. Kohlhaas


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



M. Kohlhaas schrieb:


> Der Volksmund nennt das Betrug, oder irre ich mich da ?


Ja, anscheinend. Auskunft darüber erteilt das StGB. Ein schlauer Anwalt aus Berlin (auch hier im Forum) umschrieb das mal so: 





> ...nicht jeder Beschiss ist auch gleich ein Betrug....


...das soll bedeuten, dass zivilrechtlich sicher was zu machen ist aber mit dem Strafrecht wahrscheinlich kein Erfolg erwartet werden kann. Die Klärung einer zivilen Angelegenheit ist nun einmal nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden sondern der  eines zivilen Gerichtes.


----------



## M. Kohlhaas (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

So begeben wir uns also getreulich des Mottos ... Auf See und vor Gericht sind wir alle in Gottes Hand ... in eben diese und beanspruchen zusätzlich die eigene Rechtsschutzversicherung ... Sicher ist sicher !

Gruß

M.Kohlhaas


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Das nennt man dann "negative Feststellungsklage" mit der es ein normaler Forenuser bei den üblichen Verbraucherforen in den Olymp der geehrten Mitglieder schafft, wenn er das Material veröffentlicht.


----------



## M. Kohlhaas (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Genau dieses werde ich dann tun ... wobei es mir natürlich nicht um `Olympischen Forumsnektar`geht ... 

Gruß

M. Kohlhaas


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Prima! :-p Wir würden uns hier sehr über den folgenden Schriftverkehr amüsieren, wenn du ihn dann hier anonymisiert einstellen würdest. Der Leipziger Anbieter





> Net 24 Limited & Co. KG,  Muldentalstrasse 97, 04288 Leipzig


ist ohnehin hier einer der üblichen Verdächtigen und da er seinen Sitz in D hat, lohnt es sich gegen den zu prozessieren.


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Genau:

Anwaltskanzlei BORCHARDT - Urteile


----------



## husitsar (20 Juli 2009)

*Bezahlt und dann ??*

JA heul habe vor langer Zeit die erste rutsche bezahlt ( peitsch ). und was nun ? 
soll ich die zweite zahlung lassen ? 
sie haben jetzt zwar nicht meine richtigen daten aber meinen echten namen und kontoverbindung. 

 folgende rechungen und inkasso und so wie schon 1000 mal beschrieben ignorieren und folgebetrag nicht zahlen ??
bin ratlos wegen der ersten zahlung 


danke


----------



## webwatcher (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Bezahlt und dann ??*



husitsar schrieb:


> bin ratlos wegen der ersten zahlung



>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Raeky (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*

Hi zusammen ich bin auch ein opfer von streamarchiv geworden im jahr 2008 habe damals 96 euro bezahlt und gestern kam wieder die email das ich nochmal 96 euro bezahlen muss aber da ich ja soviel jetzt durchgelesen habe das die mir nichts an tun können werde ich wohl nicht mahr zahlen. Aber was soll ich tun da ich jetzt schon einmal bezahlt wiederruf? zahlen? oder gar nix tun? zahlen und kündigen?


Mfg RAEKY


----------



## drachen08 (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Raeky schrieb:


> Hi zusammen ich bin auch ein opfer von streamarchiv geworden im jahr 2008 habe damals 96 euro bezahlt und gestern kam wieder die email das ich nochmal 96 euro bezahlen muss aber da ich ja soviel jetzt durchgelesen habe das die mir nichts an tun können werde ich wohl nicht mahr zahlen. Aber was soll ich tun da ich jetzt schon einmal bezahlt wiederruf? zahlen? oder gar nix tun? zahlen und kündigen?
> 
> Mfg RAEKY



Einmal bezahlen heißt nicht wieder Geld aus dem Fenster werfen.

Siehe etwas weiter oben vom webwatcher schon eingefügt.


----------



## xdaio (26 September 2009)

*streamloads.de Erfahrungen ?*

Hallo,

ich finde über die Suche keine Beiträge über "streamloads.de". (Service & Payment GmbH)

Würde mich interessieren ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht hat, bzw. wie weit die gehen.


----------



## wahlhesse (26 September 2009)

*AW: streamloads.de Erfahrungen ?*

Die Herrschaften wechseln ihre Domains schneller als der Normalbürger seine Unterhosen. Daher konnt man es auf den ersten Blick auch nicht finden.
Hier gehts weiter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58418-load-tipp-de.html

Kurz und gut, einer der üblichen Patienten. Da gelten alle unsere Universaltipps.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (26 September 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

So geht die Belästigung durch Gekläffe aus dem Gebüsch weiter: Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## xdaio (26 September 2009)

*AW: streamloads.de Erfahrungen ?*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Die Herrschaften wechseln ihre Domains schneller als der Normalbürger seine Unterhosen. Daher konnt man es auf den ersten Blick auch nicht finden.
> Hier gehts weiter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58418-load-tipp-de.html
> 
> Kurz und gut, einer der üblichen Patienten. Da gelten alle unsere Universaltipps.
> ...



gibt´s ja wohl garnicht  gestern warn´s noch...
aber vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe.
alles sehr interessant zu lesen hier.


----------



## Imbi95 (30 September 2009)

*streamloads.de*

Hallo, ich habe mich bei der Seite [noparse]streamloads.de [/noparse]angemeldet, um für ein SPiel einen Patch runter zu laden.
Hab Adresse und co. falsch eingegeben (ist ja nicht schlimm habe ich gesehen). Habe aber leider die 96€ Gebühr pro Jahr übersehen und nun habe ich eine Rechnung mit einer Zahlungfrist von 7 Tagen an der Backe. Habe den Vertrag auch Wiederrufen wollen, aber das Wiederrufrecht ist vor 4 Tagen angeblich abgelaufen.
Kann mir bitte einer helfen?
Das is schon die 2. Seite auf die ich reingefallen bin :wall:

PS: Hab jetzt das wot Programm (damit nichts mehr passiert)


----------



## wahlhesse (30 September 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Ernsthafte Frage:
Wofür brauchst Du Hilfe?
Nur ein paar Beiträge über Deinen ist alles erklärt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Imbi95 (30 September 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage:
> Wofür brauchst Du Hilfe?
> Nur ein paar Beiträge über Deinen ist alles erklärt.
> 
> ...



also einfach nichts machen?


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Nur ein paar Beiträge über Deinen ist alles erklärt.


Ich hab das Posting eben erst an den Thread gehängt. Gib ihm was Zeit den Thread zu lesen


----------



## Imbi95 (30 September 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ich hab das Posting eben erst an den Thread gehängt. Gib ihm was Zeit den Thread zu lesen



sry habe zu viel stress mit eltern wegen der seite,
was soll ich denn machen?


----------



## wahlhesse (30 September 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Zeige Deinen Eltern diesen Thread, wenn sie ihn sorgfältig lesen sollte der Stress vorbei sein. Auch genug Erwachsene fallen auf diese Anbeiter herein. Aber trotzdem sehen rechtsgültige Verträge anders aus...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Raeky (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

hi zusammen habe heute eine brief von Mediafinaz bekommen ist glaub schon der 3. oder 4. weiss net genau landeten alle im müll.
Heute stand drine Anküngigung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids, muss 150 euro zahlen um mir die Einleitung der Vollstreckung zu sparen, was soll ich tun soll ich mal anrufen brief schreiben , zahlen oder wieder in den Müll schmeissen? einmal hatte ich bezahlt da war das mit streamarchiv noch nicht so aktuell wie es jetzt ist. Habe Familie und würde gern sauber aus der sache kommen, man hört zuzeit auch nichts wie es bei anderen ausgegangen ist.
Rechtschutz hab ich auch keinen mehr da ich gekündigt habe. :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



> Heute stand drine Anküngigung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids, muss 150 euro zahlen um mir die Einleitung der Vollstreckung zu sparen,


Was für ein Schwachsinn. Falls  jemals ein Mahnbescheid eintrudeln sollte ( was höchst unwahrscheinlich ist) 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ist halt eine weitere Pappkulisse im Mahndrohkasperletheater


----------



## dvill (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



Raeky schrieb:


> man hört zuzeit auch nichts wie es bei anderen ausgegangen ist.


Bei *ALLEN* Einschüchterungsfallen von *ALLEN* "Anbietern" für *ALLE* Zahlungserpressten ist es so ausgegangen:

Wer die Zahlungserpressung ignoriert, kann sein schönes Geld behalten. Punkt.

Wer Angst vor dem Mahndrohmüll hat, zahlt gegebenenfalls "freiwillig".


----------



## JB112 (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hallo zusammen,

bin vor 1 Jahr auf die Seite von Streamarchiv geladet am 6.07.08. Die Anmeldung war damal Kostenlos. Habe mich nur angemeldet ohne zuwissen das man 96 € für 1 Jahr zu bezahlen hat. Am 21.07.08 erhielt ich dan auf einmal eine Rechung in der ich 96 € zu zahlen hätte. Ich habe dann 4 Tage folden Text an Streamarchiv geschickt: Ich hatte mich bei Ihnen am 06.08.2008 angemeldet und auch am gleichen Tag noch meine Mitgliedschaft gekündigt. Was sich ohne Probleme beweisen kann. Am 21.07.2008 erhalte ich dann eine Rechung über 96 € von Ihnen. Ich bin einem Irrtum  unterlegen dass man auf Ihrer Seite kostenlos Spiel herunter laden kann. An diesem Tag habe ich nur einen Trailer von "Street Fighter II" herunter geladen. Am 06.07.2008 habe ich mit meiner Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft auch meinen Rücktritt vom Vertag sowie meinen Widerruf fristgerecht erklärt. Ich bin Bereit Ihnen 8 € für den Monat Juli zu bezahlten. Danach ist meine Mitgliedschaft erloschen bei Ihnen.

Darauf hin bekamm ich dann eine Mahung über 110 €. Die ich leider am 25.08.08. bezahlt habe. Dachte jetzt sei die Sache ausgestanden, da lag ich leider falsch. Genau am 21.07.09 bekamm ich wieder eine Rechung über 110 €. Diese habe ich nicht bezahlt. Dannach flaterten mir Mahnungen von Mediafinaz ins Haus. Es wird mir mit einen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht erhalten. Bisher soll ich 150 € an Mediafinaz zahlen. Was soll ich den jetzt tun? Wer kann mir da einen Tipp/Rat in dieser Sache geben?


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Dein Vorgehen in dieser Sache ist äußerst inkonsequent, es gibt keine klare Linie. Erst machst Du geltend, Du seist im Irrtum gewesen. Dann willst Du wieder doch 8 Euro bezahlen. Dann wiederum bezahlst Du 110 Euro.
"Nö, ja, wieso, oder doch? Nö, eigentlich nicht doch..."

Aus so einem Wackelverhalten zieht jeder Abzocker Kapital, wie man sieht. Dabei wäre es eigentlich ganz einfach gewesen.

Du solltest Dir erstmal in Zusammenarbeit mit einer Rechtsberatung (Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt) darüber klarwerden, was Du überhaupt willst. Und dann entscheiden, was Du machst.

Grundsätzlich gilt jedoch, dass eine einmalige Zahlung im Rechtsirrtum noch kein Beweis für die Gültigkeit eines Vertrags ist.
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/vermeintliche-gratisdienste-abofallen/45052-zweite-jahr-bezahlen.html


----------



## webwatcher (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt jedoch, dass eine einmalige Zahlung im Rechtsirrtum noch kein Beweis für die Gültigkeit eines Vertrags ist.
> Zweite Jahr bezahlen oder nicht ? - netzwelt.de Forum


Oder hier nachzulesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## Schnecke2000 (12 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Also ich bin wohl oder übel auch drauf reingefallen aber die werfen mir vor das ich mich mit falschen Namen angemeldet habe. 

Ich möchte ma gerne die mail hier rein setzen mit einen Namen den ich selber noch nicht mal kenne. Also da kam wirklich ne Mail mit einen falschen namen.



> Guten Tag Frau [...] ,
> 
> Sie haben sich am 17.09.2009 auf streamloads.de angemeldet. Ihre IP Adresse, Ihre Daten und der Anmeldzeitpunkt wurden von uns gespeichert.
> 
> ...



so nun was soll ich machen??? Ich meine die werfen mir ja auch noch was vor was ich nie gemacht habe!!! 

Bitte helft mir ganz schnell :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wahlhesse (12 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

1) Das lesen:

Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief

2) Das schauen:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Zur Frage, wie man, allgemein gesehen, reagieren kann:

Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Oder kurz gesagt, diese Hunde bellen, beissen aber nicht. Und sie haben sich kein Würstchen verdient... .


----------



## Don Pablo (12 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



Schnecke2000 schrieb:


> so nun was soll ich machen???


Lesen, lesen und noch mal lesen.

Such mal bei google nach der Abzock-Firma


----------



## Primana (16 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Mein Lebensgefährte ist auch durch eine Verlinkung von einer Hardware-Treiber seite auf streamloads gelandet. Hat sich dort nur angemeldet und auch sofort diese Widerrufen, aber Streamloads beharren auf den angeblich vorhandenen Vertrag. Diese Nacht um 0.00 Uhr kam dann die Rechnung über 96,- Euro.

Auf den eingelegten Widerspruch wurde nur von Seiten streamload reagiert er hätte was in seinem Account gemacht und seine IP etc wäre bekannt.
Download war nicht gewesen.

Haben eben besagter streamload nun eine Mail geschickt das wenn sie nicht aufhören mit den Forderungen wir uns an Anwalt und VBZ wenden am kommenden Mittwoch.

Kopien von den Schreiben streamloads und Kündigung durch meinen Lebensgefährten haben wir ausgedruckt hier um sie auch belegen zu können.

LG
Primana

P.S. Handeln wir richtig?


----------



## webwatcher (16 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



Primana schrieb:


> und seine IP etc wäre bekannt.


Quatsch mit Sauce >> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit
Die haben mehr Angst als Vaterlandsliebe mit der STA  in Kontakt zu geraten


----------



## MTee (17 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Tja, bin leider auch vor etwa 2 Wochen auf streamloads reingefallen. Blöderweise (muss am Alter liegen :wall hab ich auch noch meine korrekten Adressdaten angegeben... 
Naja, heute kam die Rechnung über 96,- €. *Ich* *zahle nix!* Hab direkt die Spk Burgenland informiert, dass sie einem Abzocker ein Konto eingerichtet haben, hehehe! Das Spielchen spiele ich gerne mit! Mal schauen wieviel Kohle die in Post/Inkasso/Telefonate investieren wollen, bei null Erfolgsaussicht zahlen die am Ende noch drauf :-D !


----------



## Antiscammer (17 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Solange noch 10 % sich von dem Mahngepupse einschüchtern lassen und zahlen, kommen die auf ihre Kosten.

Erst, wenn die Zahlerquote unter 1-3 % fällt, könnte es kritisch werden. Dann kämen die Kosten für die Hochleistungsdrucker, für Toner, Papier und Porto nicht mehr rein.


----------



## rolandvoker (17 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

gehört www.streamloads.de auch zu Streamarchiv?
Ich habe auch eine Mahnung bekommen und drohen jetzt mit einer Anzeige wegen Betrugs.
Was genau soll ich jetzt machen???
Danke schonmal
Lg


----------



## Antiscammer (17 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Die Drohung mit der Anzeige wegen Betrugs ist bei Nutzlos-Abzockern verbreitet und typisch. Sie wird aber nie wahrgemacht. Bei über 1 Mio. Betroffenen in 4 Jahren kennen wir nicht einen einzigen Fall.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html


----------



## rolandvoker (18 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Ich bin minderjährig und habe das streamload auch geschrieben, das bedeuted das meine Eltern dem "Vertrag" zustimmen müssten. Wenn sie das nicht machen, ist der Vertrag ungültig.
Jetz kam aber eine Mail zurück, dass sie da aktzeptieren aber sie wollen einen Betrag von 35 € Mahngebüren und so weiter. Soll ich die folgenden Mails von streamloads.de einfach ignorieren, oder wie soll ich handeln?
Lg


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite


----------



## Jim T (23 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Auch mir hat streamload letzte Woche eine Rechnung per Mail geschickt; da ich nicht auf deren Seiten war (zumal ich zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt in Urlaub weilte), habe ich zunächst gedacht, da hat sich wohl ein unliebsamer Kollege mit meinen persönlichen Daten angemeldet. Inzwischen glaube ich aber eher, dass die meine Daten über ein Preisausschreiben oder sonstwoher haben, weil die auch meine Privatadresse kennen. Kann das sein? 
Ich hab ein bisschen hier auf der Seite rumgesucht (DANKE an die Betreiber für die vielen hilfreichen Informationen!) und inzwischen - wie einer meiner Vorredner hier - die in der Rechnung angegebene Sparkasse Burgenlandkreis und den Verbraucherschutz in Kenntnis gesetzt, außerdem mit Hilfe einer hier gefundenen Vorlage Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung eingelegt und den Leuten von streamloads mitgeteilt, dass sie von mir definitiv kein Geld erhalten, sondern nur Kohle in den Sand setzen, wenn sie mir weiterhin Schreiben zusenden. Kam natürlich was zurück von wegen "bla bla ... ist ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ... bla bla ... Drohung mit Mahnbescheid" etc. Hab denen nochmals gemailt, dass bei mir nichts zu holen ist, und dass ich ab sofort auf ihre unsinnigen Schreiben nicht mehr reagiere. Ich halte alle Interessierten hier auf dem Laufenden, eigentlich müsste bald eine erste Mahnung eintreffen...


----------



## webwatcher (23 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



Jim T schrieb:


> .. bla bla ... Drohung mit Mahnbescheid" etc.


So wahrscheinlich wie Schneesturm in der Sahara. Wenn die Typen 23€ investieren würden, wäre es rausgeschmissenes Geld und  das mögen die nicht 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Jim T schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste bald eine erste Mahnung eintreffen...


Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## Jim T (24 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Diese Nacht um 00:24 Uhr war es dann wieder soweit: Post vom "Service-Team" (allein die Bezeichnung ist schon klasse...), diesmal die erwartete Mahnung über 110,- € mit Inkasso-Androhung. Überraschenderweise war die erste Mahnung schon als "letzte" gekennzeichnet; dann fehlen ja bloß noch allerletzte und allerallerletzte... 

Meine Güte, wieso fallen die Leute auf so einen Schwachsinn herein? Wenn keiner zahlen würde, könnten diese *** ganz schnell ihren Laden dichtmachen. 

Ich überlege ernsthaft, denen eine Mail zu schicken und darauf hinzuweisen, dass für sie die Nutzung meines Briefkasten kostenpflichtig ist - ich dachte so an 25,- € pro Schreiben, zahlbar mittels Verrechnungsscheck. Können sie dann jeder Mahnung direkt beifügen...


----------



## webwatcher (24 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



Jim T schrieb:


> Ich überlege ernsthaft, denen eine Mail zu schicken und darauf hinzuweisen, .


Mailrobots sind nicht auf die Beantwortung solch komplizierter Sachverhalte  programmiert 

( oder glaubst du das liest tatsächlich jemand ...)

Hier hat das mal jemand durchexerziert 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Jim T (24 November 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Mailrobots sind nicht auf die Beantwortung solch komplizierter Sachverhalte programmiert
> 
> ( oder glaubst du das liest tatsächlich jemand ...)


 
Hast Recht, ist wahrscheinlich Zeitverschwendung... Ich bin halt gerne eher aktiv unterwegs, aber das macht in diesem Fall wohl tatsächlich keinen Sinn. Am besten Füße stillhalten und warten, bis diese *** merken, dass sie tatsächlich nichts bekommen.

Ich werde aber regelmäßig hier berichten, was die "Service und Payment GmbH" sich noch alles einfallen lässt, denn solchen Leuten gehört das Handwerk gelegt. Wenn ich mit meinen Informationen einen kleinen Teil dazu beitragen kann, dass mehr potentielle Opfer sich verweigern, macht mir das richtig Spaß!!!:-p


----------



## jeochien (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hallo, Freunde,

ich habe letzte Woche wiederum eine Rechnung per Mail von diesem streamarchiv bekommen und sollte den nächsten Beitrag für das 2. Jahr leisten in Höhe von 96 Euro.

Dummerweise habe ich letztes Jahr schon diesen Betrag bezahlt für ein Jahr und besteht es ein weiterer Grund, auch für dieses Jahr zu zahlen? Einige haben mir gesagt, dass es nur zwei Möglichkeiten gibt: Da im Prinzip kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, kann ich das Geld wieder zurückfordern oder nichts zahlen, oder beides: nichts zahlen und Geld zurückfordern. Aber dann habe ich iwas mitbekommen, dass ich bereits durch das Zahlen schon den Vertrag akzeptiert habe und ich habe auch schon denen geschrieben, dass ich den Vertrag kündigen möchte. Soll ich jetzt einfach den Vertrag doch widerrufen, so wie einige mir gesagt haben, und dann einfach nichts mehr tun? Bitte um Hilfe.

MFG Jeochien


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



jeochien schrieb:


> Da im Prinzip kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, kann ich das Geld wieder zurückfordern oder nichts zahlen, oder beides: nichts zahlen und Geld zurückfordern.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## jeochien (6 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Ok, dann werde ich auf ihre Antwort warten und dann ihnen sagen, dass das mein letztes Wort wäre, dass ich den Vertrag zunächst widerrufen werde und dann auf weiteres Schreiben nicht mehr reagieren werde. Und ein paar drohende Worte wie Anzeige erstatten wegen Betrugs und Geld zurückfordern etc.  Mal sehen, wie das wird.


----------



## Walter B (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv und deren Masche*



Hinnak92 schrieb:


> hey leute ich hab schon seit längeren das problem mit streamarchiv. als ich die mail das erste mal bekommen habe habe ich mir dabei nix gedacht und ich fand den namen mit denen sie mich angeschrieben haben auch ein wenig einfallslos. heute hab ich dann von proinkasso eine mail bekommen die schreiben mich aba nun mit einem anderen namen an wollt ma fragen wie das bei euch war


mach dir nix draus, mir und andere wollen die auch ans Geld, aber es gibt nix.
Das was die machen ist pure Einschüchterung und wer einmal zahlt, zahlt immer, denn soweit ich weiß, gilt das Bezahlen als Eingeständniss...
Von mir gibts nix!!
Lese dir mal wie es anderen hier ergangen ist und auch du wirst dich dann beruhigen !!


----------



## jeochien (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

So, heute mal die erste Mahnung bekommen. Mit Mahnkosten. Naja, diesmal war es meine letze Nachricht an diese Leute gewesen, von mir hören sie ab heute nichts mehr 

Mal sehen, wie es in den nächsten Wochen wird. Freu mich auf mehrere Schmierzettel für die Chemieprüfungen


----------



## Sputnik (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hallo

Da ich auch in die " falle " reingetreten bin möchte ich Euch meine Geschichte dazu erzählen und um Meinung oder rat.

Ich suchte am 04.10.2008 ein Programm das ich für meine Weiterbildung brauchte ( da ich Arbeitslos bin ) also gab ich den Namen des Programms bei google ein und fand dann auch das Programm.Durch einen umweg wurde ich zu ( streamarchiv ) geleitet.Dachte mir nix dabei und gab eine andere E-Mail addy und Haus Adresse ein ( was auch andere von Euch gemacht haben ) und dann noch ein schneller klick auf die AGB ( ohne zulesen ) und ab damit.Genau nach 15 Tagen kam dann auch die Rechnung , da ich aber das Wiederrufsrecht nicht machte und alles so lies wie es war bezahlte ich die erste Rechnung von 96€ aber über meiner Mutter Ihrem  Konto und ruhe war.Ich erzählte das mal einem Bekannten so ca mitte 2009 und wir wollte mal auf der Seite nachschauen und diese Seite www. streamarchiv.com ging nicht auf 
( so wie jetzt , heute Donnerstag 07.01.2010 ) auch kein reinkommen.Mein Bekannter sagte dann im Sommer 2009 zu mir ich sollte da nix mehr machen und nix mehr zahlen,oki ich lies alles ruhen.Im übrigen ich lud nie was bei (streamarchiv ) runter außer das Programm im Okt 2008.

Am 19 Okt 2009 Nachts um 2 Uhr kam dan die 2. Rechnung für das 2. Jahr , bezahlt habe ich da nix mehr.
Dan am Donnerstag, 31. Dezember, 2009 11:50 Uhr bekam ich dan Post von mediafinanz Inkassogesellschaft.Das eine Mahnung an die Haus Adresse geschickt wurde und das keine reaktion von meiner seits kam nun diese e-mail ich geschickt bekomme mit folgendem Inhalt:



> Die von Ihnen zu zahlende Gesamtforderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:
> 
> Grundforderung unseres Mandanten: 96,00 EUR
> bisherige Mahnkosten unseres Mandanten: 14,00 EUR
> ...



So nun weis ich nicht recht was ich machen soll,würde gerne bezahlen und dann direkt kündigen damit nicht noch mehr ärger kommt.Weil ich denke die haben ja von der ersten Überweisung die Daten von meiner Mutters Konto und nicht das sie dan die richtige Adresse rausbekommen und mich anzeigen wegen Betrugs ! ! !  Habe nicht die lust in ca. 2-3 Jahren 400 – 500 € hinzulegen den dann wäre die 152€ kurz und schmerzlos.Naja ich überlege noch ein bisschen und hoffe hier schaut einer von Euch mal wieder rein und kann mir den einen oder anderen rat geben.

Vielen Dank für das durchlesen meines Beitrages und man konnte es richtig verstehen weil ich doch bisschen ( nervös ) bin und daher vielleicht ein wenig unverständlich geschrieben habe.

Habe mir die Woche alle beitrage von Euch durchgelesen.

Gruß Sputnik )


----------



## blowfish (7 Januar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hallo @Sputnik
Für die Zeit, die du dir genommen hast um das hier zu schreiben, hättest du lieber zum lesen der vorhergehenden Posting nutzen sollen. Da steht eigentlich alles drin was zu machen ist. Vor allen der Post 248 von Webwatcher mit dem Link. Dann würdest du nicht auf den Gedanken kommen, das es besser wäre zu bezahlen.
Durch dieses Verhalten, wird die Sinnlosbranche weiter aktiv bleiben und ihr Mahngepubse von sich geben.


----------



## scorpionblut (8 Januar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

hallo an alle :-p

das probleme mit streamarchiv war bei mir einfach:wall:

ich habe mich sofort nach der besuch in internet bei diese firma per e mail und per briefe mit rückantwort abgemeldet:-D
und das hat die streamarchiv nicht gestört
und hat auch nicht reagiert
nür mahnung aus ein aus osnabrück
jetzt habe ich gelesen das streamarchiv ein gericht verfaren verlore hat und selber straffe dafür bezahlt:handreib:
von meine seite habe ich die ganz brief post sendung abmeldung schön aufbewahren für denn fall
seit juni 2009 und nicht ist passiert
also  ganz ruhig bleiben 

ps ich bin neue hier und bin der didi und freue mich bei euch zu sein


----------



## Sputnik (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hi

Habe heute den 2.  Mahnbescheid bekommen das Sie Ihr Geld haben wollen.

Nur mal so zur info von mir........melde mich wen was neues gibt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Bitte nicht den Mahnbescheid mit der normalen Inkassomahnung (oder Anwaltsbrief) verwechseln. Das sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche Dinge.

Wahrscheinlich hast Du nur eine ganz stinknormale Mahnung bekommen. Der echte Mahnbescheid kommt nur vom Gericht (gelber Brief).
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Normale Mahnungen haben dagegen rechtlich gesehen den Status von Kötergekläff.
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## Sputnik (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hi

Ne ne das ist schon eine Inkassomahnung die 2. gut ich hätte es auch richtig schreiben können......mein fehler.

Allen ein schönes sorgenfreies WE


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



Sputnik schrieb:


> Inkassomahnung die 2.



Da kommt noch die letzte, dann die allerletzte, dann die allerallerletzte, dann die...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]


----------



## Cattleya (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Guten Tag,  ich bin neu hier, mein Nick ist Cattleya. 

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Service und Payments sowie ihren Handlangern aus den reihen der Mediafinanz. Meine Tochter und ich waren auf der Seite Streamloads um Tatoobildchen zu suchen. Nach drei Wochen kam die übliche Überraschung. 
Seit November bekomme ich nun regelmäßig Post, seit neuestem auch von der Mediafinanz. Ich habe gegen Service und Payments Strafanzeige erstattet, die Verbraucherschutzzentrale Baden-Württemberg benachrichtigt und die Sparkasse Osnabrück, auf die die Beträge überwiesen werden sollen, informiert. Auch habe ich eine lange Mail an den Bundersverband Deutscher Inkassounternehmen geschrieben. Einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid sehe ich mittlererweile gelassen entgegen. Das ganze ist die typische [............], die gehen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Gericht sondern drohen nur. Ein Inkassounternehmen kann übrigens nichts vollstrecken solange sie keinen gerichtlichen Titel haben. Sollte mich wundern, wenn es zur Verhandlung kommt. Sollten wir dort tatsächlich verlieren tätowiere ich der Geschäftsführerin Frau [..........] höchstpersönlich sämtliche nutzlosen Bildchen auf ihren Hintern


----------



## Sputnik (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hi

Habe heute was neues bekommen......

"Ankündigung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides" 

Weiteres und " neues " folgt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## bernhard (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Neu ist das nicht. So einen Müll bekommen viele seit Jahren.


----------



## flores (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hallo Mitleidende!

Habt ihr bei service & payments auch die WIRE CARD Bank? 
Ich habe gehört, dass man sich (wenigsten ein bisschen) so dagegen wehren kann, dass man die Bank anschreibt und sie darauf hinweist, dass man den dringenden Veracht hat, dass die Firma Leute abzockt.

Was ist denn das für eine Bank überhaupt? Schon diese klingt für mich unseriös!

Und noch eine Frage: Habt ihr gegen die Rechnung einen Widerruf abgeschickt? Da gehen die Meinungen wahnsinnig auseinander, ob das was bringt.

Vielen Dank

flores


----------



## technofreak (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



flores schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage: Habt ihr gegen die Rechnung einen Widerruf abgeschickt? Da gehen die Meinungen wahnsinnig auseinander, ob das was bringt.s


Nicht in diesem Forum.

Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> *Entweder: Stellen Sie sich stur und reagieren überhaupt nicht.* *Sämtliche Drohungen in den Mahnschreiben, wie Schufa Eintrag, Gerichtsvollzieher schaut vorbei etc. sind heiße Luft. Sollen die doch 20 mal mahnen!*


*Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen, der sich einfach tot gestellt hat. *


----------



## flores (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hi technofreak!

Vielen dank für die Info.


----------



## flores (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe mir nun vorgenommen, die ganzen Beschwerdeadressen anzuschreiben, die bei Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V. angegeben sind und natürlich auch die Bank auf die Machenschaften ihres Kunden hinzuweisen.

Stell euch vor, wenn alle Geschädigten das tun würden! Das wäre eine revolutionäre Entwicklung!!!!:dafuer:

Gruß an alle.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Der  genaue/direkte    Link >> 

Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen

Es lohnt sich übrigens dieses Forum genauer zu studieren.
Infos und Grundsatzartikel
Dort sind alle Fragen, die immer  wieder gestellt werden, schon seit Jahren   beantwortet.


----------



## dvill (2 März 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Neue OZ online: Die Handlanger der Internet-Abzocker


> Geldeintreiber ist eine Osnabrücker Inkassofirma
> 
> Das Geld für streamloads.de treibt eine Osnabrücker Inkassofirma ein. Ein Unternehmen, dass auf Seriosität und guten Ruf großen Wert legt. Bevor das Büro ein Mandat annehme, prüften Juristen das Unternehmen sehr genau, teilte eine Sprecherin der Inkassofirma mit.  „Unsere Überprüfung hat ergeben, dass das Geschäftsfeld von streamloads.de sämtliche rechtlichen Ansprüche voll erfüllt. Daher sind wir zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass sich eine Forderungsbearbeitung für das Unternehmen als unproblematisch darstellt.“ Auch die Leistungen von streamloads.de seien „seriös“.


Geld frist Hirn.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Damit hat das Osnabrücker Inkassobüro aktive Kenntnis von den Rechtsverstößen gegen § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV, gegen § 312c BGB i.V.m. BGB-InfoV. Überraschende Klauseln gemäß § 305c BGB sowie der Verstoß gegen Treu und Glauben gemäß § 307 BGB werden als legal angesehen. Die Rechtsverstöße, die bei einer Begutachtung durch einen Juristen offenkundig werden müssen, werden in arglistig täuschender Weise geleugnet. Wenn das Geschäftsmodell angeblich "sämtliche rechtlichen Ansprüche erfüllt", und wenn dann aber nicht ein einziger Prozess des Anbieters gegen ein nichtzahlendes Opfer bekannt geworden ist, dann darf man mit Fug und Recht die Frage stellen, was von solchen Aussagen zu halten ist. Wenn im gleichen Atemzug das Geschäftsmodell als völlig rechtmäßig bezeichnet wird, gleichzeitig diese Rechtsmeinung niemals wirklich vor einem deutschen Gericht vorgetragen wird, so darf dieser Vortrag als bewusster Versuch der arglistigen Täuschung der Öffentlichkeit verstanden werden.


----------



## webwatcher (2 März 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Womit wir wieder beim Kern des Abofallenübels wären: 

Das völlig unkontrollierte Inkasso(un)wesen in Deutschland  allen heuchlerischen
 Beteuerungen der diversen Standesvertreter zum Trotz sich ungehindert betätigen darf.

Bestimmte Anwälte setzen sich ebenfalls ungestraft über die o.g. Rechtsverstöße hinweg.


----------



## Cattleya (13 März 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab mich an die verschiedensten Stellen gewandt und mich überall beschwert über streamloads und ihre Handlanger, die Mediafinanz. Außerdem habe ich gegen streamloads Strafanzeige erstattet. Ich habe mich auch an den Bundesverband deutscher Inkassounternehmen gewandt und dort den Sachverhalt geschildert. 

Hier Auszüge aus der (ziemlich unleserlichen)  email die ich als Rückantwort vom Bundesverband Inkasso erhalten habe:
das einloggen bei [noparse] streamloads.de [/noparse]sei am 01.11.2009 gegen 12:42:17 Uhr erfolgt.

Nach Eingabe der Nutzerdaten im Registrierungsformular und Akzeptanz der Allgemeinen GeschÃ¤ftsbedingungen mit Widerrufsbelehrung durch Setzen einesÂ  HÃ¤ckchens, welches zudem gesondert Ã¼ber die Startseite einsehbar war,Â  seien die Zugangsdaten an die von Ihnen angegebene email- Adresse versandt und das Zustandekommen des Vertrages seitens derÂ  service & payment GmbH bestÃ¤tigt worden. (Ja, aber es war ja ein Gratisangebot)

Der Mitgliederbereich sei daraufhin von Ihnen sofort nach der Anmeldung unter Verwendung der Nutzerdaten aus der bestÃ¤tigenden email auch besucht worden, was fÃ¼r den Erhalt der bestÃ¤tigenden email spreche. (Genau, ein Hinweis dass das was kostet war ja nicht erkennbar)

Der Mitgliedsbeitrag fÃ¼r das erste Vertragsjahr in HÃ¶he von 96,00 â‚¬ sei seitens der Auftraggeberin unseres Mitgliedes am 16.11.2009 in Rechnung gestellt (ohne Hinweis auf das Widerrufssrecht und genau 1 Tag nachdem die Frist abgelaufen war) undÂ  - als kein Zahlungseingang verzeichnet werden konnte â€“ am 23.11.2009 nochmals angemahnt worden.
Unser Mitglied sei am 01.02.2010 mit dem Einzug der Forderung betraut worden und habe am 05.02.2010 den Mahnlauf gestartet. (Können von mir aus lange laufen)


Nach alledem kÃ¶nnen wir eine fehlerhafte Inkassosachbearbeitung â€“ und nur diese prÃ¼fen wir- nicht feststellen.

Ich werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen. Vielleicht sollte man auch noch gegen die mediafinanz wegen Beihilfe einen Strafantrag stellen.


----------



## colbyco (22 März 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Problem mit streamloads:

auch ich habe heute Email-post von denen bekommen, in der sie Geld fordern.
Durch einen Link in einem Serien-Forum bin ich auf deren Seite gelandet. Ich wollte mir ein Script runter laden. Da dies bei den ersten 2 Versuchen nicht geklappt hat, habe ich mich dort unter falschen Namen angemeldet. Ich habe eine Email bekommen, die auch eine Widerrufsbelehrung erhielt und bin den Link gefolgt, um meine Anmedlung abzuschließen. Dann konnte ich das Script lesen und dachte das war es. Doch nach 15 Tagen habe ich dann (heute) die REchnung bekommen.
Auf deren HP sind ganz oben auch die Kosten vermerkt. Bei der Anmeldung war es mir nicht bewußt, das der "Service" etwas kostet. Ich weiß nicht ob die Kosten auf der HP schon vor 15 Tagen standen, oder ob ich es einfach übersehen habe!? 
Was soll ich jetzt tun? Angenommen die Kosten standen da schon vor 15 Tagen und durch die Email habe ich die Widerrufsbelehrung ja schriftlich erhalten und deren Erhalt mit Aktivierung des Anmelde-Link in der Email bestättigt ...?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 März 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



colbyco schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob die Kosten auf der HP schon vor 15 Tagen standen, oder ob ich es einfach übersehen habe!?




Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht. Ist aber nicht Dein Problem. Der Anbieter muss Dir nachweisen, dass Du über die Kosten informiert wurdest, d.h. dass Du Dich genau auf der Webseite xyz angemeldet hast, wo die Kosten deutlich und sofort sichtbar waren.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

Die "Rosstäuschertricks" der Nutzlos-Branche sind z.T. einfach, aber perfide, wie dieses Beispiel mit den animierten gifs zeigt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/285303-post82.html



colbyco schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt tun? Angenommen die Kosten standen da schon vor 15 Tagen und durch die Email habe ich die Widerrufsbelehrung ja schriftlich erhalten und deren Erhalt mit Aktivierung des Anmelde-Link in der Email bestättigt ...?



Wenn hinter dem Gartenzaun der Köter kläfft, dann kriegt der weder ein Leberwurstbrötchen, noch kriegt er einen Rechtfertigungsbrief dafür, dass er leider keins kriegt.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann sein Geld behalten.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=102121&postcount=413


----------



## jeochien (28 März 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Leute,

ich habe gestern eine Ankündigung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids bekommen. Mal sehen, was sie danach noch machen werden, aber ich zahle keinen Cent  Dieses Schreiben verwende ich mal gleich als mein Schmierzettel...Papierkosten sparen


----------



## dvill (28 März 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Vor der Ankündigung des himmlichen Fegefeuers besteht erfahrungsgemäß keine Gefahr.


----------



## webwatcher (28 März 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



jeochien schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was sie danach noch machen werden,



>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------



## flores (6 April 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Jetzt haben sie sich über vier wochen lang nicht gemeldet und heute kommt eine email mit aktenzeichen xy . 
Und ich dachte schon, sie haben mich von der liste der potenziellen geldzahler gestrichen.
Na ja, so kann man sich irren.


----------



## Walter B (17 April 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hallo Colbyco,
mach dir wegen denen keine Gedanken. Ich bin auch irgendiwe auf deren Website gelandet und soll zahlen. Erst kam nach 15 Tagen die Rechnung und mit dem Hinweis, dass man 14 Tage widerrufsrecht hat, danach kamen nochmals ein Paar Mails mit Mahnungen, dann kam ein Brief von deren Anwalt und die Krönung kam vorgestern, da rief mich so ne Tante von den Anwälten an, um zu fragen ob wir uns noch aussergerichtlich einigen könnten, darauf sagte ich ihr nein, mein Anwalt kümmert sich um alles und sie solle mich am A.... L..... worüber sie leicht ärgerlich wurde  mir wurscht, bezahlt wird auf jedenfall kein cent. Denn wer zahlt geht so zusagen ein Schuldeingeständnis ein. Also, alles was kommt, in den Müll und sich nix anwerken lassen.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 April 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



Walter B schrieb:


> Denn wer zahlt geht so zusagen ein Schuldeingeständnis ein.



Nicht wirklich, solange man keine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung mit Forderungsanerkenntnis unterschreibt.

Es gibt kein Gesetz, wonach etwa durch eine einmalig im Rechtsirrtum erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt würde.
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## jeochien (17 April 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

@sputnik

Ich hatte die auch schon. Allerdings ist das jetzt vollgeschmiert mit ein paar Chemischen Formeln  Aber es rührt sich keiner mehr...


----------



## flores (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hallo an alle!

Werdet ihr auch so oft angerufen?

Nach den zahlreichen emails und ganzen 3 Briefen werde ich nun seit einiger Zeit mindestens einmal die Woche von einer Frau Kaufmann aus Hannover von der Inkassofirma "E-Inkasso" (oder so ähnlich) angerufen. 

Ich konnte dem Gespräch mit dieser Frau jedes Mal ausweichen, weil beim ersten Mal mein Mann drag ging und dann wussten wir schon, wer anruft, da ja die Nummer angezeigt wird.

Der Inhalt des Gesprächs bzw der AB-NAchrichten ist immer der gleiche: ich solle mich umgehend zurück melden und das Aktenzeichen XXX angeben.
Sollte ich mich melden oder weiter den Kontakt verweigern?
Hat es bei irgendjemanden was gebracht, sich dem Gespräch zu stellen?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

LG :smile:


----------



## Wembley (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



flores schrieb:


> Sollte ich mich melden oder weiter den Kontakt verweigern?


Du weißt ja, man soll nie mit Stalkern Kontakt aufnehmen.
Dies gilt auch, wie in deinem Fall, für Inkasso-Stalker.


----------



## Teleton (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



> Hat es bei irgendjemanden was gebracht, sich dem Gespräch zu stellen?


Nie mit dem Inkassobüro des Gegners sprechen. Die wollen Geld und nicht über juristische Feinheiten diskutieren. Im günstigsten Fall läuft es so:

"Wann zahlen Sie endlich Ihre Schulden"
"Nie"
"Müssen Sie aber"
"Nö, muss ich net"
"Dann verklagen wir Sie"
"Mach doch Du Pfeife"
"Das werden Sie noch bereuen, das mit der Pfeife habe ich mir aufgeschrieben"

Absolut unnötig und unerquicklich.


----------



## flores (11 Juni 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe :smile:!!!

Die ganze Geschichte ist einfach nur sooo nervtötend!!!


----------



## Sputnik (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hi 
Habe Post bekommen per email das letzte mal im  Februar , schaut hier.



> Guten Tag Herr ..................
> 
> Ihre offene Rechnung streamarchiv.com vom .............
> Sie haben unser Angebot in Anspruch genommen.
> ...



Viele Grüße )


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Juli 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Es bringt gar nichts, hier immer wieder diese albernen Mahnbriefe zu posten. Die kennen wir zur Genüge, es steht nur immer wieder dasselbe unwirksame Gewäsch drin.

Denn Tatsache ist:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Wenn der Anbieter einer wie auch immer gearteten "Dienstleistung" nicht imstande oder nicht gewillt ist, seinen Informationspflichten nachzukommen und das Leistungsangebot sowie die Kostenpflicht sofort erkennbar und eindeutig zu beschreiben, dann entsteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Dazu gibt es inzwischen mehrere Gerichtsurteile.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer ein Widerspruchsschreiben schickt, kriegt auch nicht weniger von den dämlichen Mahnungen. Manchmal sogar noch 1 oder 2 mehr.

Nach 5-10 Mahnungen (ist nie genau vorherzusagen) schläft das Kasperletheater von selbst ein.
Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Das zeigt die Erfahrung aus der Beobachtung dieser Nutzlos-Abzockerszene seit bald 5 Jahren mit seitdem inzwischen weit über 1 Mio. Betroffenen in Deutschland.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## newseller61 (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Hallo zusammen. Auch ich bin in 7/2008 in diese Falle getappt. Wurde ständig mit Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben nach Hause bombadiert. Neueste Masche ist, dass ich heute eine Mail bekam, in dem man mir einen Vergleich in Höhe von 50 € anbietet, um meinen Vertrag zu kündigen. Ansonsten drohen sie mit Strafanzeige. Die sind dermaßen hartnäckig und unverschämt das man einfach keine Wort mehr hat. Aber auch das werde ich natürlich aussitzen.

Gruß


----------



## stefan94 (2 August 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

hi ich habe auch schon wieder ne email bekommen.



> [noparse] Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage
> 
> Forderung der service und payment GmbH
> 
> ...



Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich machen soll?


----------



## Kalle59 (2 August 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



stefan94 schrieb:


> ...
> Könnt ihr mir sagen .....



Ruhig bleiben, den Tag geniessen!
Hier im Beitragsverlauf steht schon alles drin, musst dir nur die "Mühe" machen hier etwas zu lesen.
Z.b. den zweiten Beitrag über deinem von Antiscammer, hilft dir ungemein.


----------



## jiffer1991 (5 August 2010)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Moin 
hab im Jahre 2008 auch mal so ne mail von denen bekommen xD
Hab dann mal mit nem Fake account nen Anwalt vorgegaakelt und denen mal nen netten "Drohbrief" geschrieben.
Seit dem bis letzte Woche keine antwort
Naja jetzt hab ich da mal angerufen und mich als anwalt ausgegeben
gleiche Reaktion
[ edit] pack eben 
hab ich denen auch gesagt
wieso locht den keiner ein


----------



## loris (28 April 2011)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

hey leute hab mich grad angemeldet weil ... ihr könnts uch denken , auch ich habe grad sonne e mail erhalten. 
ich hab erstma gedacht schitt wasn das?? dan hab ich mir die webside von denen angeguckt und gemerkt ich hab mich da auf der seite noch nie bvewegt oder gar registriert.
hab dan ne mail dahingeschickt das da ein irrtum vorliegen muss.
Und muss ich bezahlen?? ich bin auch erst 14 ist das rechtlich überhaupt möglich ????

bitte antwortet schnell:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2011)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

siehe unten


----------



## loris (28 April 2011)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

hey leute hab mich grad angemeldet weil ... ihr könnts uch denken , auch ich habe grad sonne e mail erhalten.
ich hab erstma gedacht schitt wasn das?? dan hab ich mir die webside von denen angeguckt und gemerkt ich hab mich da auf der seite noch nie bvewegt oder gar registriert.
hab dan ne mail dahingeschickt das da ein irrtum vorliegen muss.
Und muss ich bezahlen?? ich bin auch erst 14 ist das rechtlich überhaupt möglich ????

bitte antwortet schnell


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2011)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*

Da du den Weg schon mal hierher  gefunden hast,   lies  das doch erstmal
bitte: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...reamloads-und-deren-masche-29.html#post316569

wenn dann noch Fragen offen  sind kannst du dich gerne wieder melden


----------



## loris (28 April 2011)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Ich staunte nicht schlecht, als ich eine Rechnung von Streamarchiv in Höhe von 96,00Euro Jahresbeitrag erhielt,weitere 96,00€ Vorauszahlung für das nächste Jahr, wegen angeblicher Mitgliedschaft. Umgehend legte ich Widerspruch ein. Wenigen Tage später, folgten Drohungen. Rechnungsbetrag erhöhte sich auf 110,00€.
> 
> Nun, da nichts an die Öffentlichkeit soll, ist folgender Hinweis in der Mail: Dass das unerlaubte kopieren u. die Weitergabe nicht gestattet ist.
> Weiter heißt es: Hätte man die Mail irrtümlich erhalten, solle der Abs. informiert und die Mail vernichtet werden.
> ...


ja cool
hab ad aba noch ne frage: ist es eigentlich möglich mit 14 jahren einen rechtskräftigen vertrag abzuschließen?????? eigentlich nicht oder?? also muss ich jetz einfach warten und nix bezahlen und alles wird gut?????


----------



## Goblin (28 April 2011)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



> ist es eigentlich möglich mit 14 jahren einen rechtskräftigen vertrag abzuschließen


Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam. Wenn die Eltern nicht zustimmen ist der Vertrag hinfällig. In diesem Fall ist er eh unwirksam,ob minderjährig oder nicht


> also muss ich jetz einfach warten und nix bezahlen und alles wird gut


So kann man es gut ausdrücken


----------



## loris (28 April 2011)

*AW: Streamarchiv streamloads und deren Masche*



Goblin schrieb:


> Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam. Wenn die Eltern nicht zustimmen ist der Vertrag hinfällig. In diesem Fall ist er eh unwirksam,ob minderjährig oder nicht
> 
> So kann man es gut ausdrücken




ok danke vür deine aussage:-p:-D:scherzkeks::sun:


----------

